# DS #4215: Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days (USA)



## granville (Sep 26, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5419^^
There's an anti piracy fix included.

GBAtemp does NOT host any ROMs. Don't ask for them in any way shape or form. Don't ask for links, don't ask for PMs, just don't ask. Likewise, don't give links, give hints to links, or "accidentally" give a link. Mods have been itching to use the ol' banhammer, just a heads up.


----------



## Yuan (Sep 26, 2009)

Yay, expect this have no AP.


----------



## Sora_145 (Sep 26, 2009)

The hunt begins


----------



## moley (Sep 26, 2009)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot

anyone know if its got anti piracy stuff? guessing it has since its SE


----------



## Sora_145 (Sep 26, 2009)

The Japanese version had some anti-piracy stuff.

You had to edit a line of code, if I remember correctly.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 26, 2009)

meh i'm going pass cause i wish it had wi-fi...


----------



## KevInChester (Sep 26, 2009)

YES!  Hope this has easily cracked protection so it can tide me over until I can buy it in 2 weeks time


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

And so it begins....


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 26, 2009)

*cue angelic chorus*

The hunt begins.  
It's weird though, I know I won't play this all that much yet, because I'm still not done with Mario and Luigi, yet I always gotta have everything immediately.  Could this be my Pirate's Syndrome acting up?


----------



## Gamer (Sep 26, 2009)

Read the nfo guys


----------



## moley (Sep 26, 2009)

oh well it not on my sites yet 1am here so I'll go to sleep and hopefully it will be up along with any fixes needed for anti piracy even if it isnt fifa 10 will be enough to keep me going


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 26, 2009)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Read the nfo guys


Nice, thanks for the reminder.  This should be noted on the first post.


----------



## Conor (Sep 26, 2009)

nfo claims fixes are included. anyone find it yet?


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 26, 2009)

This ROM seems to be 4213. A certain site states 4213 is  Spanish Buddy (E). Is GBATemp off by one or the other site?

~ Jon


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

jonjon95 said:
			
		

> This ROM seems to be 4213. ********** states 4213 is  Spanish Buddy (E). Is GBATemp off by one or **********?
> 
> ~ Jon


Take the romsite down, Jesus, you think people would read the friggin rules.


----------



## shred6waves (Sep 26, 2009)

i think gbatemp will freeze in about 30 minutes...


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 26, 2009)

jonjon95 said:
			
		

> This ROM seems to be 4213.  states 4213 is  Spanish Buddy (E). Is GBATemp off by one or
> 
> ~ Jon



silly noob... mods are going kick your ass!!


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 26, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> jonjon95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't think Id be breaking any rules if I just mentioned it and not give any links to it but I guess i would have been. Take your word for it.. is that better?

My bad, shoulda known better

Anywayz...

OMFG YAYYYY KH Wooottt this gonna be my first KH game evar so lets hope itll be pretty damn good

~ Jon


----------



## pitoui (Sep 26, 2009)

I think I'll give this a go, although I'm not expecting to like it.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 26, 2009)

holy smokes 48 or more member looking at this?!?


----------



## granville (Sep 26, 2009)

As an ounce of prevention, here is the fix XPA included with the release in case anyone finds the rom. I don't have the rom yet, so i dunno if it works, but here-

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zouukjmmyth


----------



## WiiThoko (Sep 26, 2009)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> holy smokes 48 or more member looking at this?!?


This happens with every big release, doesn't it?
(btw, your avatar is creepy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 26, 2009)

WiiThoko said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah it's junkie goofy from the prousitue mickey series...


----------



## SonicRax (Sep 26, 2009)

WOW. This came out quite fast; I wasn't expecting it to drop for another few days. o_o


----------



## Tevak (Sep 26, 2009)

Does xenophobia have a website or something? No one has this yet......


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 26, 2009)

what's next it members are going be over 9000!?! in this topic


----------



## anaxs (Sep 26, 2009)

awesome
i just hope theres no dumb n00b flood again like there was for pkmn, scibble nauts and mario and luigi 3 rpg
akaio 1.5 shudev been released after this so that they cud add its compatibility


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

Wait, why did it jump up to #4215?

Still can't find it.


----------



## Cermage (Sep 26, 2009)

nfo if anyone is curious

```
______ÂÂÂÂÂÂ_ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _ _____________ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ _______ÂÂ..xenophobia
_____|ÂÂÂÂ/______)\___ _____/(_\____ÂÂ\_ÂÂ |_________\____ÂÂ\_____________
\ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ /ÂÂ _/_____ÂÂ\_ _____ \|ÂÂ_)ÂÂ|_ÂÂ|ÂÂ _____ \|ÂÂ_\ÂÂ\__________ÂÂ\
\__ÂÂ _/__ÂÂ__/__ÂÂ\_ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂ|ÂÂ\_ \____/ÂÂýÂÂ |ÂÂ |ÂÂ\ÂÂ\____/ÂÂÂÂ|_/ _)ÂÂ\
ÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ / _\ÂÂ |ÂÂ |ÂÂ \___|ÂÂ /ÂÂ| _|ÂÂ _ÂÂ |_ÂÂ|ÂÂ \_ |ÂÂ \_ÂÂ |_ÂÂ\_ÂÂ \_
_/ÂÂ |___/___ÂÂÂÂ|___|ÂÂÂÂ /____/___| \____|ÂÂÂÂ/__ÂÂÂÂ /_ÂÂÂÂ /____/___|ÂÂÂÂ/
\____|ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\)____/ÂÂ|____/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|___/ÂÂ\)___/ÂÂ\___/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |___/
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ. . p r e s e n t s

ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ Kingdom Hearts: 368/2 Days
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ(c) Square-Enix

+Ä-// Release Information //-Ä-ÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--ÄÄÄÄ--+
³
| Store Date ..... 30/09/2009ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
: Release Date ... 25/09/2009ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂú
ú Filesize ....... 2048mbitÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
ÂÂSupplier ....... xmodÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ³
+ÄÄ-ÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--// Game Information //-Ä+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ³
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂhttp://ds.ign.com/objects/964/964462.htmlÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ú

+-// Release Notes //-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ---ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--+
³
|
: Ok this game may require a fix for some carts so we included it in
ú xpa-khdy.zip. Just put the game in with the fix files and run the .batÂÂ
ÂÂto generate a working rom.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ

ÂÂIf you want to fix it yourself just hex edit one byte at 010E5DC from 0C
ÂÂto 37. Enjoy another prestore first from your friendly neighbourhood
ÂÂXenophobia!ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂú
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ³
+-// Greetings //-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ³
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ |
ÂÂTo the worthyÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂú
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 

+-// Group News //ÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-+
³
|ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂú
: If you can obtain games before the release date: [email protected]ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :
úÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ|
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ³
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ +ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ+
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ³ x e n o p h o b i a . 2 o o 9 ³
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ +ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-+
```

cant get it yet due to crappy ratio


----------



## Knarf (Sep 26, 2009)

I can't wait to try this. I loved all 3 current KH games.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 26, 2009)

> 133 User(s) are reading this topic (50 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)

Here we go again!


----------



## JesseB (Sep 26, 2009)

Be vewy vewy kwiet. we're hunting woms...


----------



## granville (Sep 26, 2009)

Tiny- I changed the release number from 4213 to 4215 because Chanser just informed me that two other releases were made before this one. My mistake, but i did not have them on my site or any scene release news site either.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

the game is out
hooo hoooo
downloading


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn, this topic really exploded.  And I just noticed, the "X User(s) are reading this topic" thing is back, Yay!  Hopefully it won't get taken down again because of this game.

Edit:  Don't you just hate it when you google a ROM and it links you back to this site?


----------



## Tevak (Sep 26, 2009)

How are you downloading? Can you pm me the link?


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

God, the site is already slowing down for me. Guests and Anonymous users should be banned from seeing release threads.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Removed trashed post



Are you fucking joking?


----------



## WiiThoko (Sep 26, 2009)

Tevak said:
			
		

> How are you downloading? Can you pm me the link?


No requesting roms on GBATemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just wait a day or two, then it'll start showing up everywhere.


----------



## updowners (Sep 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Tevak (Sep 26, 2009)

Sorry, I thought the rule didnt apply if it was a pm. Sorry Sorry.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 26, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> God, the site is already slowing down for me. Guests and Anonymous users should be banned from seeing release threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree with you and i thought it was peacefull around here until kingdom Farts came out!!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 26, 2009)

And so the Kingdom Hearts fangasms start.  Oh joy.


----------



## hksmrchan (Sep 26, 2009)

Gentlemen. Shitstorm.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

DeMoN,
what to do? gbatemp is always the first few listing on google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




LOL


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 26, 2009)

crap 78 guest... omg...


----------



## AbraCadvr (Sep 26, 2009)

nicey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 26, 2009)

I guess I wont be using gbatemp this weekend.... *sigh*


----------



## Shromz (Sep 26, 2009)

Get ready for the Lag


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2009)

I will say this again for those who "conviently miss" the first page:
Do not request this ROM, do not beg for this ROM, do not ask for a link through PM. Don't even _suggest_ PMing for the ROM, or any other clever loopholes. And especially do not provide a link to this ROM.


----------



## updowners (Sep 26, 2009)

.


----------



## RiotShooter (Sep 26, 2009)

wow. the site is going to lag sooo bad


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

Edit: Okay


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2009)

Also grats if you manage to find it, but don't flood this thread with "Yay I found it." You're just going to encourage PMs asking where you got it.


----------



## Shromz (Sep 26, 2009)

OMFG i got IT


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 26, 2009)

Shromz said:
			
		

> OMFG i got IT



Sure ya did, noob.


----------



## JesseB (Sep 26, 2009)

Hope its good.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 26, 2009)

LOL, I love the first reply after Gaisuto...
Anyways, calm down people...PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE. 
Not one that many of you have, but still, it's good to wait..


----------



## Cermage (Sep 26, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Also grats if you manage to find it, but don't flood this thread with "Yay I found it." You're just going to encourage PMs asking where you got it.



you guys should shut down the PM system around the time of new releases, or at least disable it for users who have a low post count


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 26, 2009)

erase me ty...


----------



## NDStemp (Sep 26, 2009)

Now I can understand the story. ^-^
-Downloads-
Time to be an addict.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

i heard is using the same protection + a patch was included

so i don't expect gbatemp to go down
furthermore, i hope costello's work would pay off


----------



## Shromz (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh so thats why my comment was deleted 

Sorry dude


----------



## Yuan (Sep 26, 2009)

Working fine @ AKAIO 1.5 (at least doesn't frozen @ video).


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 26, 2009)

.Radiant said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's a think called blocking.  People actually USE the PM system.


----------



## Azadar (Sep 26, 2009)

Confirmed Acekard 2si working... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love private sites..


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Working fine @ AKAIO 1.5 (at least doesn't frozen @ video).



thanks on that


----------



## tylerxian (Sep 26, 2009)

I guess I'll be quite busy during the weekend. Nice release.


----------



## f1337wood (Sep 26, 2009)

Odd. The numbering seems to be different for this one depending on where you look.


----------



## airpirate545 (Sep 26, 2009)

This topic should be locked right away. The rom's on a popular rom site, theres already a piracy fix, and I dont want GBAtTemp to run slow T_T


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

f1337wood said:
			
		

> Odd. The numbering seems to be different for this one depending on where you look.



yeah.. another release number should be 4225


----------



## Cermage (Sep 26, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> .Radiant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



still doesnt stop the fact you'll get pm's from randoms. block only blocks pm's from users you have on your list.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2009)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> This topic should be locked right away. The rom's on a popular rom site, theres already a piracy fix, and I dont want GBAtTemp to run slow T_T


The reasons you listed is why it should be okay to keep open.


----------



## Rfire (Sep 26, 2009)

Two white screens when using the fixed rom on Supercard CF.


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 26, 2009)

*splooge*

Oh man. I still haven't finished KH2. I'm right at the end, too, but for some reason i stopped.

Anyway, I don't have my DS on me. Can anyone confirm this works on R4? I ordered an Acekard, but it won't be here for another week


----------



## updowners (Sep 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Sep 26, 2009)

YES!!


----------



## Shromz (Sep 26, 2009)

Hate to ask but there's already a fix?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

i have faith with gbatemp!
it won't go down this time around
until now the speed is still pretty good!

Gaisuto,
playing the game already?


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 26, 2009)

Supposedly.


----------



## gamerjr (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a M3 DS simply so if it plays on that it will play on the R4 but i doubt it will. im still waiting for M&L


----------



## AbraCadvr (Sep 26, 2009)

it have french language too!


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

Shromz said:
			
		

> Hate to ask but there's already a fix?
> Yea, it's included with the ROM.
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, it probably will. Pokémon was enough the get the site down, KH with murder it.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

read the nfo for more information


----------



## Shromz (Sep 26, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Shromz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol KH will murder it


----------



## Rfire (Sep 26, 2009)

Is there a way to change the patch into a code? It appears the patched version interfere's with Supercard Slot 2's loading method, so I figure I'll use the in-game cheat engine instead with the unpatched version.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

i believe in costello and gbatemp !!!

Rfire,
yeah that can be done easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as i will say provided someone willing to make that AR code or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



for me is just a 5 minute job

won't it better you HEX EDIT it?
read the nfo


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Sep 26, 2009)

Maybe, i'll have a quick look.


----------



## CJL18 (Sep 26, 2009)

doesnt work on cyclods lastest firmware... i click new game and hte screen goes black


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> doesnt work on cyclods lastest firmware... i click new game and hte screen goes black


What about with the fix?


----------



## Covarr (Sep 26, 2009)

Some cartridges might not need the fix, especially given time once they've updated their firmware. Will the fix cause it not to work right on flash carts that auto-patch it?


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 26, 2009)

'Bout time, what took so damn long! ;P


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 26, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Shromz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Pokemon is FAR more popular than Kingdom Hearts. At least in the western countries, it is.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 26, 2009)

nice the fix is included this time..saves time for the noobs creating threads of "HAW TO CRAK KH34567890/2 ADYS!!!! PLZZZZ!!!"



assuming they know how to use the freaking fix


----------



## Oh Really? (Sep 26, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> assuming they know how to use the freaking fix



I doubt it


----------



## xshinox (Sep 26, 2009)

ohhhhhhhh damn its finally out. i have been waiting for this for the past week. was playing spectrobes 1 and currently rushing to beat spectrobes 2 as we speak. damn, need to rush more.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 26, 2009)

I dont plan on getting this game,Im not a fan. But nice job on including a fix for fellow GBAtemp users. lol


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 26, 2009)

I can see it now..........

All the R4 Noobs who REFUSE to upgrade 

"uhm...wahhh....its not working on 1.18...Black scween!...heeellllppp miiiii"



LOL a Typical R4 Upgrade Testimonial.



_"I upgraded from my R4 and it Changed my life!....and now it can change YOURS!!!_


*How do you ask?*


all you need to do is Pickup your mouse, go online to your favorite "retailer" and *QUIT BEIN CHEAP BY HOLDIN ON TO UR OLD "REVOLUTION 4 DS!!" GET OFF YOUR ASS AND WALLET AND BUY A NEW FLASHCART!!!!!!* (for LESS than $19.95!!*)

Sastifaction [is Definitely] Guranteed (uhm....sorry No money back here)










*Item Shown - http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18728
_*
Im trying to make a statement here.*_


----------



## Shromz (Sep 26, 2009)

lol every time i refresh theres a new page


----------



## janouis (Sep 26, 2009)

finally! this is the reason y i got my dsi so early...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

some of us should DIG the old KH thread up
that teaches people how to do hex edit for the n00bs

*a quick note:-
try load the game with your flash cart's latest firmware
if it doesn't work only apply the hex edit / patch*


----------



## Ta11on (Sep 26, 2009)

*FROLICKING YES!!!* The 1 NDS game I have been looking forward to my entire life is finally out!!! After another 2 hours of down time I will be playin'!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> As an ounce of prevention, here is the fix XPA included with the release in case anyone finds the rom. I don't have the rom yet, so i dunno if it works, but here-
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zouukjmmyth


Nope it don't. Two black screens with patch. Two black screens after game selection without patch. Using a worthless M3i Zero by the way.

*Edit (on a DSi)

*And don't pm me asking where to get it. Piss off.


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

Any news of it working with an iTouch2? I can't find mine.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zouukjmmyth

That's the fix according to granville

directions



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ok this game may require a fix for some carts so we included it in
> ú xpa-khdy.zip. Just put the game in with the fix files and run the .bat
> to generate a working rom.
> 
> ...



edit: okay someone 'confirmed' it doesnt work

dunno..i'll trylater ias im DLing the pack that does not contain the fix


----------



## Rfire (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok then. I guess the patcher included with the release is flawed and changes the wrong offsets and/or more offsets than needed -- I manually edited the single offset and it now works. Don't bother with the xdelta patcher included.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> some of us should DIG the old KH thread up
> that teaches people how to do hex edit for the n00bs
> 
> *a quick note:-
> ...



if the game works with your latest firmware
then don't apply any fix
it might give you a BLACK SCREEN / FREEZES

so try load the game on your flash cart's latest firmware before patch/hex it


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 26, 2009)

sweet!....

this already works on AKAIO on 1.5 cause it uses the JAP Code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...awesomesauce

another reason why AceKard is Awesome -_^


----------



## adrian2040 (Sep 26, 2009)

Does it work with a Japanese save file?


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 26, 2009)

patched version NOT working on Cyclo DS Evolution firmware 1.55, just two white screens. Suggestions? No rush by the way, I'm at work all day tomorrow so I'll not be able to do anything about the problem for a while. Any sort of code on the way that might fix the problem like with M+L 3, Chrono Trigger, etc?


----------



## Ta11on (Sep 26, 2009)

Not sure if this game will please gamers who have never played a KH game. But I sure as hell love it. Just wish I had a PS3 and PSP to play the other two good ones coming out.


----------



## popopola (Sep 26, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> patched version NOT working on Cyclo DS Evolution firmware 1.55, just two white screens. Suggestions? No rush by the way, I'm at work all day tomorrow so I'll not be able to do anything about the problem for a while. Any sort of code on the way that might fix the problem like with M+L 3, Chrono Trigger, etc?




Try using cycloDS 1.56 beta 3 and see if that works.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> patched version NOT working on Cyclo DS Evolution firmware 1.55, just two white screens. Suggestions? No rush by the way, I'm at work all day tomorrow so I'll not be able to do anything about the problem for a while. Any sort of code on the way that might fix the problem like with M+L 3, Chrono Trigger, etc?


just load the game without any PATCH or FIX


----------



## Moduular511 (Sep 26, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> patched version NOT working on Cyclo DS Evolution firmware 1.55, just two white screens. Suggestions? No rush by the way, I'm at work all day tomorrow so I'll not be able to do anything about the problem for a while. Any sort of code on the way that might fix the problem like with M+L 3, Chrono Trigger, etc?


Lol, ironic, The JP version worked fine on cyclo with no patch. Irony.

Also, Anyone tested to see if this works with the JP version save?


----------



## funem (Sep 26, 2009)

Been waiting for this since I completed the GBA version.... well managed to post this before the site inevitably goes down...


----------



## Ulttimaa (Sep 26, 2009)

Moduular511 said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It does. Too bad I don't know how to manually hex edit the file.


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 26, 2009)

Rfire said:
			
		

> Ok then. I guess the patcher included with the release is flawed and changes the wrong offsets and/or more offsets than needed -- I manually edited the single offset and it now works. Don't bother with the xdelta patcher included.



how do you edit it?


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 26, 2009)

Cool It's Been Released at last now i can finally understand the game and one thing need to be released come one xenopobia release inazuma eleven 2


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

manaphy4ever said:
			
		

> Cool It's Been Released at last now i can finally understand the game and one thing need to be released come one xenopobia release inazuma eleven 2



i don't think so on inazuma 11 2, unless XPA changes their mind


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

Alright, black screens on iTouch2 with patch and white screens when starting a new game without the patch.


----------



## da_head (Sep 26, 2009)

sweet. might give me a reason to brush the dust off my ds lol


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 26, 2009)

Ulttimaa said:
			
		

> Moduular511 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same thing i had to do with Soul Calibur for PSp to work on Custom Firmware.....

use HxD editor. if it worked with Hex editing a PSP ISO, it will work for modifing a .NDS file, i think Xeno mentioned in the NFO which value to edit.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

This will be the best game ever in DS or the USA.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 26, 2009)

Loads fine with the CycloDS using beta firmware 1.56 (no patch and trimmed).


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 26, 2009)

Aaaagghhh!!! Damn you, cyclo. I got a little further without the patch, it does at least load, but as soon as I pick my settings I get two black screens and no response from the soft reset. The furthest I can get is into mission mode on 'guest play', but as soon as I embark on a mission after picking a character, mission, etc, I get two black screens, same as the story mode (although the music keeps going for some reason).


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

Blaze163,


			
				irpacynot said:
			
		

> Loads fine with the CycloDS using beta firmware 1.56 (no patch and trimmed).



are you using the same settings?


----------



## fesonic (Sep 26, 2009)

that happened to me on r4 with ysmenu. starts like normal then pick a option and two black screens


----------



## Ulttimaa (Sep 26, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Ulttimaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But see, I don't actually know HOW to edit it. Like, what I change those values to.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 26, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> manaphy4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i hope they change their minds and dump inazuma eleven 2 cause this game is so awesome


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

Ulttimaa,

check the nfo
is inside there

manaphy4ever,
of course


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 26, 2009)

Alright, what the hell.  Is it 368/2 or 358/2!?  GBAtemp says 5, the ROM says 6.


----------



## Sora_145 (Sep 26, 2009)

_  If you want to fix it yourself just hex edit one byte at 010E5DC from 0C
to 37. Enjoy another prestore first from your friendly neighbourhood
Xenophobia!   _

Doesn't make much sense.

I search for that string, but there's no "0C" in the string to change.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Alright, what the hell.  Is it 368/2 or 358/2!?  GBAtemp says 5, the ROM says 6.


it should be a typo error from the rom release group


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

Ulttimaa said:
			
		

> But see, I don't actually know HOW to edit it. Like, what I change those values to.


Yeah I type in the hex value from the nfo and it tells me it's not valid...


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 26, 2009)

Does this work on AK2i without the patch?


----------



## Yuan (Sep 26, 2009)

Can't find the unpatched version of this. If someone finds it please test @ AKAIO 1.5 (just out of curiosity, because patched works fine).


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Does this work on AK2i without the patch?



it works on AKAIO1.5 without any patch


----------



## popopola (Sep 26, 2009)

Alright so I can confirm that an unpatched game BUT trimmed is working on cycloDS 1.56 Beta 3. 

No blank screens or anything BUT I don't know what else to look for in this anti-piracy measure because I haven't played the JP version. Is there anything else to look out for?


----------



## Technik (Sep 26, 2009)

SO does it work without a patch or does it need one? And if so where is a fix. Using an m3 same story as always.


----------



## janouis (Sep 26, 2009)

is this working on acekard 2i with akaio 1.5???


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

popopola,
once you get passed the intro movie
thats nothing else you should look out for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yuan,
the rom we download should be clean rom


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 26, 2009)

Confirmed working on Cyclo firmware 1.56 beta 3. Which thankfully didn't mess up Moonshell this time. Last time I updated my firmware it stopped Moonshell working for hours until my esteemed colleagues here told me about altering the config.xml file to get it working again.

Anyway, unpatched file confirmed working, or at least as far as the intro sequence so far, it's still playing as I type so expect an edit in a few minutes with another problem. Either way, thanks for everyone's help so far. This should keep me amused at work tomorrow


----------



## Sora_145 (Sep 26, 2009)

Okay, great, it's working on a Cyclo.

We don't need 10 more posts telling us what we already know.

Did anybody figure out the REAL string to search for? The one included with the ROM is wrong.


----------



## Yuan (Sep 26, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> popopola,
> once you get passed the intro movie
> thats nothing else you should look out for
> 
> ...



Where I found mine it says is already patched 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Can you please tell me the size of the unpatched rom?


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

Yuan,
is 256MegaBytes


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2009)

Saturnplanet5 said:
			
		

> Ulttimaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind fixed it. Woot!


----------



## Yuan (Sep 26, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Yuan,
> is 256MegaBytes



No no, the exact size. The rom I found is 268.435.456 bytes


----------



## Sora_145 (Sep 26, 2009)

How?


----------



## JesseB (Sep 26, 2009)

Confirmed working on R4!!! A big relief after the M&L 3 problems. I had to manually hex edit. Included patch did not work. Also, the address to hex edit given in the info IS the correct one.


----------



## Soulshine (Sep 26, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Confirmed working on Cyclo firmware 1.56 beta 3. Which thankfully didn't mess up Moonshell this time. Last time I updated my firmware it stopped Moonshell working for hours until my esteemed colleagues here told me about altering the config.xml file to get it working again.
> 
> Anyway, unpatched file confirmed working, or at least as far as the intro sequence so far, it's still playing as I type so expect an edit in a few minutes with another problem. Either way, thanks for everyone's help so far. This should keep me amused at work tomorrow


I have Cyclo 1.56 beta 3 as well, but it hangs on loading screen. I tried using No$gba, and it works there, yet it stops when selecting difficulty level.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Sep 26, 2009)

JesseB said:
			
		

> Confirmed working on R4!!! A big relief after the M&L 3 problems. I had to manually hex edit. Included patch did not work. Also, the address to hex edit given in the info IS the correct one.


Seriously? What about YSMenu?


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


268,435,436 Bytes is the correct size.


----------



## Sora_145 (Sep 26, 2009)

Saturnplanet5 said:
			
		

> Saturnplanet5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't see it then. Help me?


----------



## Kingfield (Sep 26, 2009)

Ta11on said:
			
		

> *FROLICKING YES!!!* The 1 NDS game I have been looking forward to my entire life is finally out!!! After another 2 hours of down time I will be playin'!!!!!!!!!!



AHAHAHAHAHAHA so excited, so exaggerated


----------



## JesseB (Sep 26, 2009)

ZeroEXE93 said:
			
		

> JesseB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use the standard R4 firmware so i'm not sure if it will work with YSmenu or not. I should also add that I am using the R4 SDHC clone, but I don't think that matters in terms of compatibility among R4's.


----------



## Tevak (Sep 26, 2009)

what do you change it to with hex edit?


----------



## Gamer (Sep 26, 2009)

Can anyone post the string you used to search and what values you changed? I can't seem to find the one posted in the nfo


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

asdf,
thanks for filling in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sora_145,
open the .nfo with a notepad
you will see the the address you need to hex edit 

you also need a hex editor to open the rom to change the value


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 26, 2009)

Confirmed working on CycloDS 1.55 here


----------



## Sora_145 (Sep 26, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> asdf,
> thanks for filling in
> 
> 
> ...



I did that. I search 010E5DC.

Then it says to replace 0C with 37. But there is no 0C.


----------



## .Darky (Sep 26, 2009)

Sora? It's Darky, from Gamefaqs. : D


----------



## funem (Sep 26, 2009)

Not working on M3 Zero with v4.4aX firmware.

Patched version hangs with two black screens on loading and unpatched freezes after selecting game level and selecting start.


----------



## Sora_145 (Sep 26, 2009)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Sora? It's Darky, from Gamefaqs. : D



I know so many Darks.


----------



## Ulttimaa (Sep 26, 2009)

Okay, I edited the ROM at 010E5DC0 at 0C to 37, yet I still seem to have the freezing issue after starting a save file.


----------



## Moduular511 (Sep 26, 2009)

The saves from the jp version work in the us version.
Anyone test jp action replay codes with us version?


----------



## .Darky (Sep 26, 2009)

Ryuusei. >_>


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 26, 2009)

Sora_145 said:
			
		

> Okay, great, it's working on a Cyclo.
> 
> *We don't need 10 more posts telling us what we already know.*
> 
> Did anybody figure out the REAL string to search for? The one included with the ROM is wrong.




Once this thread reaches 200+ pages, I for sure don't want to be trawling through to find if it works or not for whichever flashcard.

Let's not get into who is allowed to post and who isn't k?

If people wanna confirm it let them.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

Moduular511 said:
			
		

> The saves from the jp version work in the us version.
> Anyone test jp action replay codes with us version?



it would be great it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




save some of the time and work

but i doubt so


----------



## Sora_145 (Sep 26, 2009)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Ryuusei. >_>



Sup


----------



## Santee (Sep 26, 2009)

Finally I've been waiting for this getting it know but it's pretty big by standards oh and for all the people looking for the rom I'll give you some hints it's not on download.com or gbatemp, It's on the internet, and dsscene.net has it go check there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Gamer (Sep 26, 2009)

Sora_145 said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here. I guess it is missing a value, because 01 0E 5D C ?


----------



## Moduular511 (Sep 26, 2009)

anyone wanan try and see if the jp action replay codes work this time around?


----------



## JesseB (Sep 26, 2009)

How to manually hex edit KH rom:

1: Google and download a program called XVI32. This is the hex editor I used.

2: Open your KH rom.

3: At the top click address, then click goto, then click hexidecimal.

4: Type 010E5DC into the box and click ok.

5: The first block should be highlighted and have 0C in it.

6: At the top click edit, click overwrite string, click hex string, in the bottom box type 37 and click ok.

7: Where it said 0C in the first box it should now say 37.

8: Click file, then click save.

9: Put the file you just saved on your flash cart and enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.M. me if you need further help.


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

Got it to work on an iTouch2 using the manual hex edit.


----------



## .Darky (Sep 26, 2009)

Sora_145 said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

Gamer,
try JesseB guide 2-3 posts above my post

the address looks like this on my hex editor 00 10 E5 DC


----------



## C175R (Sep 26, 2009)

Its a suggestion but I think it would be better if someone makes a thread or edit this thread(the first post) and put on what Carts are working and if not how to make it work? so people won't be asking for help and GBAtemp "might" not slow down that much because of the useless threads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But not me since I only have acekard 2i and haven't even download the game yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but yea if you think this would be useless, then just ignore it


----------



## megabug7 (Sep 26, 2009)

C175R said:
			
		

> Its a suggestion but I think it would be better if someone makes a thread or edit this thread(the first post) and put on what Carts are working and if not how to make it work? so people won't be asking for help and GBAtemp "might" not slow down that much because of the useless threads
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good call...


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, I have an Acekard 2, updated to AKAIO 1.5, clean rom and untrimmed. Stuck at loading screen in blue letters. wont even get to green lettered loading. What the hell is going wrong?!


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> Ok, I have an Acekard 2, updated to AKAIO 1.5, clean rom and untrimmed. Stuck at loading screen in blue letters. wont even get to green lettered loading. What the hell is going wrong?!


Are you holding the "A" button? I get it to work fine with the exact same things you are doing.


----------



## Gamer (Sep 26, 2009)

JesseB said:
			
		

> How to manually hex edit KH rom:
> 
> 1: Google and download a program called XVI32. This is the hex editor I used.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that worked fine. I was searching that hex string instead of going to that address =)


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 26, 2009)

Soulshine said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm having no trouble with it. Unpatched and untrimmed rom, right onto my microSD exactly how it came off the net, nothing wrong with it. Don't alter the rom on any level and it should play fine, past the intro vids, etc, no other anti-piracy measures so far.

Additional: I'm from Gamefaqs too, same username. Wonder how many people have seen me about, mostly on the DS boards. Mostly famed for my crusade against Dash_Jr. Where is ol' Dash, anyway? Has he finally admitted defeat or something?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Sep 26, 2009)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> Ok, I have an Acekard 2, updated to AKAIO 1.5, clean rom and untrimmed. Stuck at loading screen in blue letters. wont even get to green lettered loading. What the hell is going wrong?!



I'm using an Acekard 2i with akAIO 1.5.  Working fine for me, already did the first mission.


----------



## Megaman0 (Sep 26, 2009)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I can see it now..........
> 
> All the R4 Noobs who REFUSE to upgrade
> 
> ...


Fine I just Impulse bought it since I had the exact amount (Well technically it was the same number but not the same currency 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) on my Paypal account...

It better be worth it or I'll...shake my fist at you angrily from across the ocean.


----------



## KevInChester (Sep 26, 2009)

On an R4 ultra (no problems with anything until this, albeit not tried the Mario/Bowser headache!)

Without fix:
Loads, lets you select difficulty then locks on a black screen

With fix (manual):

Plays intro, gets up to 7 days part, past the castle bit, the next bit, and then it locks up with music repeating.

Time to get me a new card I know, but wonder if anyone else has a similar issue?


----------



## JesseB (Sep 26, 2009)

Glad I could help


----------



## saxamo (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow, Great release! I know I'll be snatching this ASAP =)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 26, 2009)

could anyone tell me the savetype please?


----------



## mdp_1992 (Sep 26, 2009)

YAY! *starts to jump around like akod* FINALLY!
The Jappanese Version didn't fill the hole in my. Especially when I couldn't understand anything

Soooo Many people reading this topic :S
I feel stalked xD


----------



## funem (Sep 26, 2009)

JesseB said:
			
		

> How to manually hex edit KH rom:
> 
> 1: Google and download a program called XVI32. This is the hex editor I used.
> 
> ...




Good call, well written. Now works on my M3 Zero

Thx


----------



## Ulttimaa (Sep 26, 2009)

JesseB said:
			
		

> How to manually hex edit KH rom:
> 
> 1: Google and download a program called XVI32. This is the hex editor I used.
> 
> ...



Using this method on the EDGE. Currently watching the intro, working pretty well.


----------



## kaishou (Sep 26, 2009)

It doesn't seem to work with ezflash V when manually hex editing it. Just white screen me.


----------



## kosheh (Sep 26, 2009)

All right. I'm going to an anime con tomorrow in NYC and I was kinda wondering wtf I was gonna do on the train ride which is boring as hell. 
What an awesome surprise :]

I've got an Acekard2i with AKAIO 1.5. It runs fine for everyone else unpatched/untrimmed for now, right?

p.s. sup @ like the 285 users reading this thread


----------



## asdf (Sep 26, 2009)

kosheh said:
			
		

> All right. I'm going to an anime con tomorrow in NYC and I was kinda wondering wtf I was gonna do on the train ride which is boring as hell.
> What an awesome surprise :]
> 
> I've got an Acekard2i with AKAIO 1.5. It runs fine for everyone else unpatched/untrimmed for now, right?


Yea, no patching or trimming required.


----------



## Yuan (Sep 26, 2009)

kosheh said:
			
		

> All right. I'm going to an anime con tomorrow in NYC and I was kinda wondering wtf I was gonna do on the train ride which is boring as hell.
> What an awesome surprise :]
> 
> I've got an Acekard2i with AKAIO 1.5. It runs fine for everyone else unpatched/untrimmed for now, right?
> ...



Works fine, except for "Return to Title Screen" option, it shows 2 blank screens when used. But just a minor issue


----------



## mdp_1992 (Sep 26, 2009)

Noooooo So...wanted to play this game T_T
Just had to pass my flashcart and DS to my cousin... *sigh* Only option left >.> Beg my sister for hers...


----------



## Covarr (Sep 26, 2009)

*.UPS FORMAT PATCH*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=K3I1EMVE

This should do the same thing as hex editing it, but useful for people who don't know how to hex edit or are having trouble with the included exe patch.


----------



## Soulshine (Sep 26, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Soulshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







So far I've tested the following: patch, w/o patch, and hex edit. All did the same thing: hangs on loading screen. Must be something wrong when I extracted it.

*Covarr:* What is a UPS patch?


----------



## RodPN (Sep 26, 2009)

Ive got a problem im using a patched version but after I select difficulty it goes to a black screen and stays there


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 26, 2009)

well guess ill try eeprom 512 for savetype

anyone got it working on a DS linker? theyre rather old and unupdated... so I fear terrible disappointment coming my way


----------



## Covarr (Sep 26, 2009)

Soulshine said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UPS was designed to be a replacement/successor to IPS, overcoming certain problems with IPS (it doesn't work with large files). I've found it to be more reliable than xdelta.

You can apply a UPS patch with this software.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

http://cheats.gbatemp.net:8080/forum/viewt...mp;p=4310#p4310

CHEAT CODES


----------



## funem (Sep 26, 2009)

RodPN said:
			
		

> Ive got a problem im using a patched version but after I select difficulty it goes to a black screen and stays there



Dont patch using the patch program, patch as per instructions here 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=findpost&pid=2279394

See if that works


----------



## demitrius (Sep 26, 2009)

The manual hexedit way works for M3 Real. The patch didnt even start, and a clean ROM wouldnt load when starting a new game.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Sep 26, 2009)

Funny how 254 Users are reading this topic yet I'm actually experiencing speed-ups in my internet...


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 26, 2009)

Confirming that it works on the latest YSMenu. Using R4.


----------



## Stevetry (Sep 26, 2009)

JesseB said:
			
		

> How to manually hex edit KH rom:
> 
> 1: Google and download a program called XVI32. This is the hex editor I used.
> 
> ...



work on mmd thanks no more shity xenofobia screen


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Sep 26, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Confirming that it works on the latest YSMenu. Using R4.


Hex edited or Original? My bro is dying to try it but he's busy atm.


----------



## .Darky (Sep 26, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Confirming that it works on the latest YSMenu. Using R4.


Phew, thanks.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 26, 2009)

ZeroEXE93 said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manually hex edited using that post with instructions. Everything works 100%.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Sep 26, 2009)

QUOTE(triassic911 @ Sep 25 2009 @  09:47 PM) said:
			
		

> Manually hex edited using that post with instructions. Everything works 100%.


Thanks, that should stop him from annoying me.


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 26, 2009)

Well, I got it running on my Acekard. But, I'm not sure why. I updated to 1.5 AKAIO but using that as my loader won't work. So, choosing an older loader 4.12 is working for me. Weird, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Frog (Sep 26, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!
/kh fanboy

Yay it's finally out!


----------



## Yuan (Sep 26, 2009)

SaltyDog said:
			
		

> Well, I got it running on my Acekard. But, I'm not sure why. I updated to 1.5 AKAIO but using that as my loader won't work. So, choosing an older loader 4.12 is working for me. Weird, but I'm not complaining.
> 
> Strange, here is working with lastest loaders, except return to title function.
> 
> ...



Return to Title works?


----------



## damiussus (Sep 26, 2009)

Seems to be working fine on my M3 Simply after manually editing the hex.


----------



## Paul06TC (Sep 26, 2009)

alright....i can confirm that this does indeed work on the R4.  I used the manual hexedit to get this to work.  I have just started the tutorial and no problems yet.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> SaltyDog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. Just tried it.


----------



## mattwo (Sep 26, 2009)

wow 4 days early? sweet!


----------



## Spenstar (Sep 26, 2009)

Works on both my R4 and SC DSonei


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 26, 2009)

Paul06TC said:
			
		

> alright....i can confirm that this does indeed work on the R4.  I used the manual hexedit to get this to work.  I have just started the tutorial and no problems yet.


hey with or without ysmenu?


----------



## Moduular511 (Sep 26, 2009)

http://cheats.gbatemp.net/
can someone make me a cheat .dat with these: http://cheats.gbatemp.net:8080/forum/viewt...p?f=7&t=655
inside of it?
It would be highly appreciated!


----------



## Kingfield (Sep 26, 2009)

Howabout M3Real/Zero


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 26, 2009)

why does it skip the first 2XX days D:

also got it to run on my DS Linker now... hope it doesnt stop later o-o;;


----------



## Link5084 (Sep 26, 2009)

Dang, I'm surprised GBATemp is running smooth with all these people


----------



## Acenima (Sep 26, 2009)

this game rocks


----------



## Paul06TC (Sep 26, 2009)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> Paul06TC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



without!!


----------



## darkworldz (Sep 26, 2009)

well it works on DSTT/ysmenu after manual hex editing..


----------



## kohkindachi (Sep 26, 2009)

Paul06TC said:
			
		

> kohkindachi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks alot


----------



## Ryukin631 (Sep 26, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> asdf,
> thanks for filling in
> 
> 
> ...



that is definitely good to know


----------



## SaltyDog (Sep 26, 2009)

Finally got the bitch to work! Using the old 4.12 loader would freeze intermittently on me, got real frustrating. Only solution format my 16gb card and copy all the stuff back. What a pain in the ass but it now works correctly with the new AKAIO. Thanks Normatt.


----------



## basher11 (Sep 26, 2009)

i got it to work on my r4 1.18 no YSMenu. [I like to have pretty pictures.] XD its an awesome game. if your flashcart cant play it, you'll be missing out on pure awesomeness.
this game will keep my busy for my 3 day weekend. XD


----------



## MZ EXE. (Sep 26, 2009)

Does return to title screen not work on AKAIO 1.5?

Using the the hex edit it does seem to work on R4 though with return to title screen working.


----------



## DaDAM (Sep 26, 2009)

Does this work with supercard ds one and if so what options?


----------



## Felipeb (Sep 26, 2009)

manual hexing worked like a charm on my 1.18 R4


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 26, 2009)

damn 4 days early. Nice... Hey does XPA have a website? They seem to be the group on top of things...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 26, 2009)

ah finally it's here... one of the few games i was really looking forward to bcz of graphics and amazing content
Good thing they found the fix quick... i think after gta cw (facing this similar situation) the hackers have gotten better (much better and quicker)

Quote - The greatest wealth is Wisdom and the greatest poverty is stupidity


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow I can't find this anywhere except the one site i use, and its downloading servers are down


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 26, 2009)

gokujr1000 said:
			
		

> Wow I can't find this anywhere except the one site i use, and its downloading servers are down


google is your friend.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 26, 2009)

Right now it isn't i've tried allot of searches, but still not finding anything. Maybe I'm not looking hard enough.


----------



## AncientLucemon (Sep 26, 2009)

So I am Having an Issue. 
I have dsi I updated (before i knew it would cancel out my AK2i) dsi running the newest firmware and I have the AKAIO 1.5 Loaders but when I try to play a clean, unpatched rom I get to the difficulty selection and it freezes.
When I Hex Edit, I can make it as far as day 7 as he is gettign out of the bed. The screen goes black and the music is stuck.
With it Patched with the first patch, again the difficulty selection is where i get stuck.

Again I am using a Dsi and the latest AKAIO Loaders on my AK2i. Am I not doing something right?
Is there anything I can do?

Also I have th epatched version on an R4 SDHC and tis not working on it either...
I know Im "new" and A "Noob" to this this type of thing but any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 26, 2009)

Aha I found you Kingdom Hearts!, now your mine!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 26, 2009)

Aha I found you Kingdom Hearts!, now your mine!


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Sep 26, 2009)

I went through some of the posts but did not find the answer to this question, does this game work with AceKard 2 with AKAIO 1.5 or do I need some patch to make it work..thanks


----------



## ShadowInferno119 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm seeing a bunch of "Manual hex editing workes fine on R4 1.18 no YSMENU" But what about those who used the patch? Does it work, or should I start looking for a hex editor now. I have Visual Studios 2008, the full edition. Does that have a hex editor?


----------



## MZ EXE. (Sep 26, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> I went through some of the posts but did not find the answer to this question, does this game work with AceKard 2 with AKAIO 1.5 or do I need some patch to make it work..thanks




It works but for me but if I try to use the return to menu option it freezes with a two black screens. Other than that it should work patched or unpatched.


----------



## jayv1717 (Sep 26, 2009)

MZ EXE. said:
			
		

> Does return to title screen not work on AKAIO 1.5?
> 
> Using the the hex edit it does seem to work on R4 though with return to title screen working.


I don't think it does i'm experiencing the same problem


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 26, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> I went through some of the posts but did not find the answer to this question, does this game work with AceKard 2 with AKAIO 1.5 or do I need some patch to make it work..thanks



Yes it works without any patches on Acekard 2 with AKAIO 1.5


----------



## abrack08 (Sep 26, 2009)

About to try on a DSTT with YSMenu with the manual fix, I'll edit this post with the results soon.


EDIT: I got through the beginning scenes and all that jazz, that means it works right? I don't really have the time to actually start PLAYING it so I quick after I got through them, I think it's good.


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 26, 2009)

Confirmed working on R4 1.18 with hex edit. Holy long-ass tutorial, Batman! I know how to play Kingdom Hearts, dammit!


----------



## janouis (Sep 26, 2009)

tnx Jesseb for the instructions of manual hex editing...it works for me..


----------



## Yuan (Sep 26, 2009)

MZ EXE. said:
			
		

> Does return to title screen not work on AKAIO 1.5?
> 
> Using the the hex edit it does seem to work on R4 though with return to title screen working.



This function not work at all with AKAIO loader, only made it work with 4.18 Official loader, however with it game freezes when you start a new game (but load a saved game is fine).

4.18 loads it @ "blue mode" and AKAIO lastest forces it @ "red mode", I think it breaks this function.


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 26, 2009)

I can also confirm that it works on the original R4 without YSMenu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You MUST hex edit manually, the patch does not work properly for R4 Carts.
I can save, return to the title screen and all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . If it freezes in the future i shall inform you guys.


----------



## BadDuel (Sep 26, 2009)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is true.


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 26, 2009)

f'ck
this is awesome!


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 26, 2009)

Something I was never able to understand about Kingdom Hearts:
Nobodies have no hearts
But the Heartless have hearts? (Nobodies are trying to release their hearts)

what?


----------



## GreatWisdom (Sep 26, 2009)

somewhat having a problem with the ttds it wont create a .sav file for me so i cant save


----------



## kuni (Sep 26, 2009)

SC DS works AFTER patching.

There was no patch file/zip as mentioned in the NFO within the ROM file I downloaded.  Tried without doing anything and got the dual white screens.

Downloaded free-hex-editor-neo, searched the offset, patched and works.


----------



## MZ EXE. (Sep 26, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> This function not work at all with AKAIO loader, only made it work with 4.18 Official loader, however with it game freezes when you start a new game (but load a saved game is fine).
> 
> 4.18 loads it @ "blue mode" and AKAIO lastest forces it @ "red mode", I think it breaks this function.



Thanks I got it to work using the official loader. If used with the hex edit, It actually plays perfectly with the return to title screen option working. It does seem that it running in "red mode" does cause it errors I tried running other modes but it forces that "red mode"


----------



## lemonfiresky (Sep 26, 2009)

Works beautifully on me R4DS using the hex edit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 26, 2009)

was wondering why the site was sluggish today


----------



## pong106 (Sep 26, 2009)

Working great on original R4DS with patched game
Hangs on r4i ultra after video with patched


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (Sep 26, 2009)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> patched version NOT working on Cyclo DS Evolution firmware 1.55, just two white screens. Suggestions? No rush by the way, I'm at work all day tomorrow so I'll not be able to do anything about the problem for a while. Any sort of code on the way that might fix the problem like with M+L 3, Chrono Trigger, etc?


Just play it on 1.63 BETA, unpatched.


----------



## Spongeroberto (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome! Quick release!

This just made my day


----------



## Siro (Sep 26, 2009)

Hex edited manually and got it working on EZ Flash V i and before patched the rom with the available patcher got a white screen and with clean rom got a black screen after difficulty select.Using the RC6 kernel released recently.


----------



## GreatWisdom (Sep 26, 2009)

does anyone have problems saving. like after saving the game and turning off the ds and reopening the game the save file is not there.
it happens to me. every time i save and turn off the ds i have to restart again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just wondering if this is happening to anyone else. im using a ttds


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 26, 2009)

so which carts need the patch and actually work woith it


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 26, 2009)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An awesome demonstration of AKAIO 1.5's auto AP fixing on a new game


----------



## nextnomura (Sep 26, 2009)

i have tried it with xenophobia patch, im using sc minisd slot 2, its just 2 white screen. help me please


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 26, 2009)

nextnomura said:
			
		

> i have tried it with xenophobia patch, im using sc minisd slot 2, its just 2 white screen. help me please



Try manually Hex editing it.


----------



## zuron7 (Sep 26, 2009)

Never got into RPG's so much.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

nextnomura,


			
				JesseB said:
			
		

> How to manually hex edit KH rom:
> 
> 1: Google and download a program called XVI32. This is the hex editor I used.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 26, 2009)

The "return to menu" option that causes a crash on some set-ups, is that ever actually needed?  Is it just the option to return to the main game menu that could be accomplished just by turning the DS off and reloading the game anyway?


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 26, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> The "return to menu" option that causes a crash on some set-ups, is that ever actually needed?  Is it just the option to return to the main game menu that could be accomplished just by turning the DS off and reloading the game anyway?



Yea you could but itd be a bit annoying after a while.


----------



## MZ EXE. (Sep 26, 2009)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> The "return to menu" option that causes a crash on some set-ups, is that ever actually needed?  Is it just the option to return to the main game menu that could be accomplished just by turning the DS off and reloading the game anyway?


Its only needed if playing Mission mode. I know that this crash happens on AKAIO 1.5 but it can be avoided by either using the hex edit mod and the 4.18 Official AK loader or by simply using soft reset.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Sep 26, 2009)

Is it just me, or does this game freeze in the first cutrscene, when roxas is asked why the sun sets red? I'm using akaio 1.5, newest loaders and an unpatched rom.

Edit: found problem- trimming crashes it.


----------



## haures (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok, that's my problem wit EZ FLASH Vi Kernel 2.0 RC6.

Unpatched game ---> freeze at save file creation

Patched game ----> freeze at save file creation

Patched with hex editing ----> freeze at save file creation

ANY IDEA???


----------



## Nixol (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey, after edit the hexidecimal code, I have two black screen after I choose the level of difficulty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



M3 Real


----------



## jhoff80 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow... so damn boring.  I skipped every cutscene, and out of 35 minutes, there was 5 minutes of gameplay.  I'm sure it gets better once you get past the tutorials, but with so many other good games out, who has the patience for that.

Deleted off my card, and not buying it like I'd been considering.


----------



## Nixol (Sep 26, 2009)

jhoff80 said:
			
		

> Wow... so damn boring.  I skipped every cutscene, and out of 35 minutes, there was 5 minutes of gameplay.  I'm sure it gets better once you get past the tutorials, but with so many other good games out, who has the patience for that.
> 
> Deleted off my card, and not buying it like I'd been considering.








'


----------



## rockstar99 (Sep 26, 2009)

some ppl just dont understand kh oh well...who cares


----------



## clegion (Sep 26, 2009)

or any rpg...


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 26, 2009)

Do I need to do some background reading with this being my first Kingdom Hearts game or will I pick up the plot as I go along?


----------



## nextnomura (Sep 26, 2009)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> nextnomura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@elixirdreams
thanks, it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wooow... it works.. thanks alot


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

clegion said:
			
		

> or any rpg...



clegion!!!
hows the game?


----------



## V-King (Sep 26, 2009)

Works just fine on my Acekard2 with AKAIO 1.5 firmware (unpatched).

Doesn't work at all on my M3 DS Real with latest firmware (either patched or unpatched), just shows two black screens.

Ah well, the M3 guys will probably have a new firmware up and running just for this game in a few days.



			
				BlueStar said:
			
		

> Do I need to do some background reading with this being my first Kingdom Hearts game or will I pick up the plot as I go along?


Definetely, yes.
There's a whole ton of backstory to Kingdom Hearts II and Kingdom Hearts Chain of Memories in this game.
You should play at least KH1 on the PS2, just so you understand the basics of the story.
After that you can play every other part of the series in every order you like.

My recommendation is this:
- Play KH1 (PS2)
- Play KH CoM (GBA, or if you know Japanese get the PS2 Remake with KH2 Final Mix)
- Play KH2 (PS2)
- Play KH 358/2 Days (DS)
- Play the coming PSP game.

I think that should be about it. And also prepare yourself for massive dissapointment when playing KH2.


----------



## clegion (Sep 26, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> clegion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least i know how the story went now, before it has bee moon langguage and i can't even dodge roll.....

other than 12 emails and sms i have been getting , the game is nice, it work without anything in my acekard....(hail the acekard, hail)

shit the first thing i woke up 12 sms is in my phone and 12 others in email and i use blackberry......
the message content is also dumb

1. DO YOU HAVE KH , CAN YOU MEET ME AT UNI
2. HELP I CAN"T RUN KH IN MY (insert whatever flashcart here)

other than that, the game is okay, the graphic is good for a ds, but i like phantasy star/ the new games they show more


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 26, 2009)

Lol at the sms and email. Oh well I'm using the manual hex edit on my SCDS1i and ak 2.1 Off topic: Hurrah no crash praise Costy and shuanj for having ads to guest and upgraded server.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

clegion,
like i said... you are a rom supplier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you should charge them
hahahahahahah


----------



## clegion (Sep 26, 2009)

on this occasion yes, i am charging anyone whom i help 

2 AU dollars per help goes a long way


----------



## Zantheo (Sep 26, 2009)

Game does not work on R4 even with the fix.


----------



## Arvias (Sep 26, 2009)

Can anyone be so kind and tell me what UNDUB means when talking about this game? There are two releases and i don't get the difference.


----------



## clegion (Sep 26, 2009)

UNDUB, is well changing the game voice to the japanesse version of the game


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Aint september just awesome???   Does this work on acekard akaio 1.5??? with auto piracy thing??


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1,
use clean rom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



september is awesome because of saga2
october would be killing because of many nice games are coming out

clegion,
LOL! that should be the spirit


----------



## clegion (Sep 26, 2009)

yeah, you did that too?


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Sep 26, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> dragonbladerxx1,
> use clean rom
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know what saga 2 is but sounds cool...
So r u saying that this works on akaio 1.5? with auto piracy?


----------



## clegion (Sep 26, 2009)

yes, it work, it work in mine, just directly copy and paste the rom


----------



## dragonbladerxx1 (Sep 26, 2009)

OK THANKS ALOT!!!!! im too happy right now


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

dragonbladerxx1,
you are welcome

clegion,
nah.. no one ask me for roms


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 26, 2009)

V-King said:
			
		

> Works just fine on my Acekard2 with AKAIO 1.5 firmware (unpatched).
> 
> Doesn't work at all on my M3 DS Real with latest firmware (either patched or unpatched), just shows two black screens.
> 
> ...



Think I might just read the plot sections on Wikipedia for those games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Looks like they've used the plot element of the main character not knowing what the fuck is going on as an excuse to recap everything for players who've not gone through the other games.


----------



## Nixol (Sep 26, 2009)

Anyone can play it on M3 Real ?


----------



## damon666 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nixol said:
			
		

> Anyone can play it on M3 Real ?



just hexedit your nds rom manually und youre fine, works here on m3real with latest firmware.


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 26, 2009)

Nixol said:
			
		

> Anyone can play it on M3 Real ?




Yeah, after editing it with a hex-editor, I can play it fine on my M3 DS Real.


----------



## Nixol (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn ! I edited the rom but it's freeze at the save file created 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can you add me on [email protected] please please !!


----------



## shonosuke (Sep 26, 2009)

Does it work on DSTT?


----------



## Zerrix (Sep 26, 2009)

one question: why does the file name says  368 instead 358? °.°


----------



## Nixol (Sep 26, 2009)

I edited the rom but it not work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



add me on [email protected] please


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

Zerrix,
typo error


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 26, 2009)

DudEz wHEre Can I FinD TeH RoMz??

--jokin--

Im gonna DL this now, but as itll be the first KH game Ive played, do you need to know the story of the others?


----------



## zeromac (Sep 26, 2009)

Heh i just got out of the tutorials and im loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For anyone who is up to where i am, has anyone defeated the zip slasher monster? its so fucking tank, it has EIGHT HEALTH BARS and im not kidding, its so fucking hard, i did it in about 3 tries tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was challenging and very rewarding.

For those of you who have the R4 just use the Hex edit method, it may sound dounting but thats only cos your mentally retarded  not use to Hex editing, heck it was my first time Hex editing! But yea, the intructions were written very well and i appluad the maker!


----------



## Sabri23 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have no problems on AK2I with akaio


----------



## Djay187 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks for the person who came up with the Hex edit it so far seems to be working on my M3 Real and my original R4 1.18, no black screens and I can save and load no problem. I'm only into the tutorials but no problems so far.


----------



## clegion (Sep 26, 2009)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> dragonbladerxx1,
> you are welcome
> 
> clegion,
> nah.. no one ask me for roms


no the fixin thing, i mean i gave out roms for free, but not the fix 

since : i have no right over the rom, but yeah i searched the fix...... so i charged them, same thing to all pc, ps2, ps1, psp


----------



## highanimalhouse (Sep 26, 2009)

On my Acekard 2i with the patched file, I get two white screens. 

With the game unpatched, I get the game to load but it doesn't continue past the mode select screen.

I'm not exactly sure what I'm doing wrong (besides playing the game before release date of course). I don't believe I have AKAIO on my card. 

If it's good which I believe it will be, I'll definitely get the game at retail just not on release date. $40 is a lot for a portable game.


----------



## clegion (Sep 26, 2009)

just get akaio it works fine


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow! It got dumped early AND the AP is easily cracked for the R4. o_o 
What a day...


----------



## Djam (Sep 26, 2009)

I use an R4 SDHC and I used the patch included with the game. When I start the game it stops on a white screen. Now this could be a problem with the patch, but it gives me a white screen at every game I patch with Xenephobia patches. Anyone knows how to prevent this?


----------



## KevInChester (Sep 26, 2009)

You'll need to manually patch the file, although I think it'll still be unplayable as it'll crash as Roxas gets out of bed.


----------



## ibis_87 (Sep 26, 2009)

Does anyone feel like discussing the actual game and NOT the way how to get it working? (A HUGE "thank you" goes to Normatt and Smith from me here, BTW). I didn't think about replaying it in English, but looks like I cannot resist after all


----------



## clegion (Sep 26, 2009)

well the game is your typical kh, we kinda out of ideas to discuss, when this came in J we discuss shitload of things


----------



## Oisterboy (Sep 26, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> nfo claims fixes are included. anyone find it yet?



Didn't you know you can just search exactly whats under the title?

"Kingdom_Hearts_368-2_Days_USA_NDS-XPA".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 26, 2009)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> Does anyone feel like discussing the actual game and NOT the way how to get it working? (A HUGE "thank you" goes to Normatt and Smith from me here, BTW). I didn't think about replaying it in English, but looks like I cannot resist after all



That's like asking white not to be rice. White rice, that is. Doesn't work with yellow rice, unfortunately.

Anyway, how can people discuss fixing this? It isn't BIS. It got a fix for like every cart in a matter of hours. If you don't know how to get it patched (even then there's tons of pre-patched ROMs floating around), then you should be slapped.

@granville: I love the big red letters. You could become a mod eventually, if you're a good boy. For all I know you could've been a douchebag before I came here. HIGH FIVE!


----------



## KevInChester (Sep 26, 2009)

Not every card has a fix (Acekard clones like the R4 Ultra, are SOL)... so I've just ordered an Acekard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This game looks fantastic.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 26, 2009)

KevInChester said:
			
		

> Not every card has a fix (Acekard clones like the R4 Ultra, are SOL)... so I've just ordered an Acekard
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. Am I the only one that finds it funny that the Ackerd can't run this game? Bowser's Inside Story karma, perhaps?


----------



## Arvias (Sep 26, 2009)

It works on my M3DS Real card.... im in the first room and running around as we speak.


----------



## N-TG (Sep 26, 2009)

Acekard can't run this game??? You are joking right?


----------



## chris2012 (Sep 26, 2009)

I used the patch and on the acekard 2i it just displays two white screens.  Just tried without the patch and it is working fine at the moment


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 26, 2009)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> DudEz wHEre Can I FinD TeH RoMz??
> 
> --jokin--
> 
> Im gonna DL this now, but as itll be the first KH game Ive played, do you need to know the story of the others?



No, i havnt played any others either but m getting the story 100%
I guesss thered be hints to other games in the story somewhere, answering a few questions but seriously you dont need to play the other games.


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 26, 2009)

granville said:
			
		

> As an ounce of prevention, here is the fix XPA included with the release in case anyone finds the rom. I don't have the rom yet, so i dunno if it works, but here-
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?zouukjmmyth



this patch takes forever to work, err... im not doing something wrong am I ??????


----------



## dice (Sep 26, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ibis_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All staff can edit posts without adding the 'Edit by' line. 

By that I mean it may not have been him.


----------



## emigre (Sep 26, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KevInChester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It can run the game though. 

I've got played it. The only problem is that that the "Return to Title Screen," selection doesn't work. But that's not bad considering you don't even have to use a piracy fix.

I think like any AKAIO user I worship the guys for this.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 26, 2009)

Arvias said:
			
		

> It works on my M3DS Real card.... im in the first room and running around as we speak.


Which Firmware are you using


----------



## zeromac (Sep 26, 2009)

dice said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way to rain on the  praise dice


----------



## emigre (Sep 26, 2009)

TO: Sonicblahblah

I guessing he did the hex editing. That apparently fixes the problem.


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Sep 26, 2009)

Works fine on R4 YSMenu after hex-editing but it occasionally freezes (black screen) between missions. And it gets a black screen every time I try to return to Title Screen.


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 26, 2009)

Zantheo said:
			
		

> Game does not work on R4 even with the fix.


Manual Hex edit


----------



## Yuan (Sep 26, 2009)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you want this function @ AKAIO 1.5 just use hex edited version + 4.18 Official Loader, everything works, even that. If you use the clean version you cannot create a new game (it hangs after difficult select).

EDIT: It crashes after initial video, but playing a already save file is fine.


----------



## clegion (Sep 26, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> KevInChester said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am using acekard and the game run even without piracy fix


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 26, 2009)

anyone know if its work on m3real latest fw and r4i upgrade?
sorry but i don`t want to read 23 pages.
the next rekease is professor layton german.anyone know if it wrks without fix?


----------



## clegion (Sep 26, 2009)

many people have reported their m3real not working and for r4i i don't know

there's so much r4 nowadays, you could just try using the hex edit though


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 26, 2009)

ZeroEXE93 said:
			
		

> Works fine on R4 YSMenu after hex-editing but it occasionally freezes (black screen) between missions. And it gets a black screen every time I try to return to Title Screen.



Not an SD card speed problem, I hope?


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 26, 2009)

ok thank you,sorry but i don`t know how to hex edit.
they said there is a fix with the rom,but there is no fix in the rom folder.wtf


edit: r4i blsck screen after difficult set


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 26, 2009)

Ive got a supercard DSONE and I'm having problems getting the game to run, I've patched it, but i just get two white screens???


----------



## cocolicous (Sep 26, 2009)

I had the same problem with the Jap one, It froze after the bed scene where roxas wakes up. I then downloaded the English translation patch and patched it with that, and wola it worked, 100%, Maybe we just need to figure out how to do a similar thing on it, the translation patch obviously fixed something. I tried patching the English rom with the Japanese patch, The file does not open on the ds, Well maybe we can find something now that we know what fixed the bed scene previously, anyone got an idea? By the way I am an R4i user and its freezing.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

ZenZero,
try HEX edit


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 26, 2009)

nobody has a patcher or a cheat database?


----------



## clegion (Sep 26, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> nobody has a patcher or a cheat database?


not me, mine is working with acekard, you should check in rom hacking forum/thread, there's one on xdelta


----------



## JupiterJazz5th (Sep 26, 2009)

To Mr. JesseB

Thank you for your helpful post, I have the game working on SuperCard DSONE now. Wish that there were more people like you on the net.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 26, 2009)

Here. Have a repost from a few pages back: 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> How to manually hex edit KH rom:
> 
> 1: Google and download a program called XVI32. This is the hex editor I used.
> 
> ...


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

clegion said:
			
		

> Kreatur84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it would be better if you try hex edit the rom

ragingchaosgod had posted some instructions on how to hex edit the game


----------



## ZeroEXE93 (Sep 26, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> ZeroEXE93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, it runs the Castlevania games fine.


----------



## Arvias (Sep 26, 2009)

M3DS Real with 4.4e E52 and it works.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Sep 26, 2009)

YESSS! i craped my pants when i saw this loved the JAP version cant wait to try it downloading now!!!!!  uh oh its happening again 123 users and 76 guests! *runs to the neartest shelter and waits for the gbatemp flood to stop*


----------



## Trademark3001 (Sep 26, 2009)

YESSS! i craped my pants when i saw this loved the JAP version cant wait to try it downloading now!!!!!  uh oh its happening again 123 users and 76 guests! *runs to the neartest shelter and waits for the gbatemp flood to stop*


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 26, 2009)

Trademark3001 said:
			
		

> YESSS! i craped my pants when i saw this loved the JAP version cant wait to try it downloading now!!!!!  uh oh its happening again 123 users and 76 guests! *runs to the neartest shelter and waits for the gbatemp flood to stop*



>< RUN EVERYONE. IT'S THE ARMAGEDDON.


----------



## JesseB (Sep 26, 2009)

JupiterJazz5th said:
			
		

> To Mr. JesseB
> 
> Thank you for your helpful post, I have the game working on SuperCard DSONE now. Wish that there were more people like you on the net.



I'm very pleased to see that my post helped so many people get this game working. It was just funny to see my post get quoted and re-quoted all over the threads. LOL, it was like watching a fire spread. Gotta love the net.


----------



## Rubedo (Sep 26, 2009)

This game is desperately in need of a code that converts your Level panels into actual levels without needing to equip them. What an awful design decision...


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Sep 26, 2009)

Spenstar said:
			
		

> Works on both my R4 and SC DSonei




how did you get it to work on your sc dsonei? 

i tried patching, not patching, the ips patch?

nvm it was a option that i checked i shouldnt have, working fine now so far


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 26, 2009)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> This game is desperately in need of a code that converts your Level panels into actual levels without needing to equip them. What an awful design decision...



Also not one of my favourite aspects of the game, really. Sure it's something new but... it's... a bit cumbersome. I dunno about what everyone else thinks tho.


----------



## Gagarin (Sep 26, 2009)

With AceKard and AKAIO 1.5 it works, but when you quit and go back to Title screen you will get black screen


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

Gagarin said:
			
		

> With AceKard and AKAIO 1.5 it works, but when you quit and go back to Title screen you will get black screen



yeah!
noticed that and bug reported


----------



## GH0ST (Sep 26, 2009)

Watch #1 is  wrong even after correction  *Release number:  #4213*


----------



## Dragoon709 (Sep 26, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> Here. Have a repost from a few pages back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems to work perfectly for me on my M3 Real....


----------



## Jaems (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm the only person on GBATemp who doesn't care about this game.


----------



## The_JetSetBeat (Sep 26, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> I'm the only person on GBATemp who doesn't care about this game.



Whereas everyone else on GBATemp doesn't give a 5#!7 that you don't care. Funny how that works, huh?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 26, 2009)

lowut the game was released 3 hours ago and there's already 25 fucking pages... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well, I'm glad Costy and the rest chose to get some ads, otherwise the boards would've been dead by now...


----------



## algenash (Sep 26, 2009)

works on my m3i zero perfectly using M3 Sakura v1.41 2nd Edition


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 26, 2009)

The_JetSetBeat said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And yet you care enough to tell us this... why?


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 26, 2009)

Dragoon709 said:
			
		

> ragingchaosgod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!!! It works with the M3i zero!!! NOTE: At the beginning of tutorial and just saved.


----------



## englishteacher (Sep 26, 2009)

I still get random black screen in the game, sometimes it works after resetting, though.
It seems there is another protection in the game.


----------



## GreatWisdom (Sep 26, 2009)

can someone help me with the ttds i did the hex edit and played the game but it seems that the game wont ever create a save file for me. so i cant save the game and i cant leave it on 24/7 since i share mmy ttds with my sister


----------



## PlutonPress (Sep 26, 2009)

GreatWisdom said:
			
		

> can someone help me with the ttds i did the hex edit and played the game but it seems that the game wont ever create a save file for me. so i cant save the game and i cant leave it on 24/7 since i share mmy ttds with my sister



I got the same problem. I'm on a Edge 1.5


----------



## Blastoise (Sep 26, 2009)

GreatWisdom said:
			
		

> can someone help me with the ttds i did the hex edit and played the game but it seems that the game wont ever create a save file for me. so i cant save the game and i cant leave it on 24/7 since i share mmy ttds with my sister



Try manualy DLDI patching the game


----------



## aimansss95 (Sep 26, 2009)

GreatWisdom said:
			
		

> can someone help me with the ttds i did the hex edit and played the game but it seems that the game wont ever create a save file for me. so i cant save the game and i cant leave it on 24/7 since i share mmy ttds with my sister



i use the DSTT but it saves and load just fine. Why don't you try hex editing it again or reformatting your sd. SOmetimes it works


----------



## Taijo (Sep 26, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> The_JetSetBeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh look at me I dont like this very important game, im not like you people!

Oh, look at me, I see through you! you post to get attention to the fact that your not like us!

Oh, look at me, I see through you, you post about him posting for attention showing that indeed you do care about his opinion! Am I not a smart cookie?

Oh, look at me, Taijo! I see through the silliness of these people and post about how ridiculous and how shallow their introspective skills are when they fail to realise they fall into their own trap by posting things like this!


----------



## Lumnous (Sep 26, 2009)

Taijo said:
			
		

> Oh look at me I dont like this very important game, im not like you people!
> 
> Oh, look at me, I see through you! you post to get attention to the fact that your not like us!
> 
> ...



quit being a jerk it doesnt matter if you like it or not, people who do will download it so if your being like that whay are you even commenting on here?


----------



## Taijo (Sep 26, 2009)

Lumnous said:
			
		

> quit being a jerk it doesnt matter if you like it or not, people who do will download it so if your being like that whay are you even commenting on here?



I believe you either didnt understand my post or quoted the wrong person? Each of my sentences was about a person I quoted...


----------



## Lumnous (Sep 26, 2009)

Taijo said:
			
		

> Lumnous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was reffering to the guy at the beggining sorry but you got the jist of his idea XD

deep down he loves it XD


----------



## taken (Sep 26, 2009)

PlutonPress said:
			
		

> GreatWisdom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on an Edge card works perfectly for me. Makes a save file, I have knocked my ds off and on and it loads off the save files.
I am on edge os1.5


----------



## Matt0125 (Sep 26, 2009)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> Dragoon709 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huzzah works fine with my m3 real TY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   XD


----------



## vhunter (Sep 26, 2009)

Doesent work on r4i kernel but it does on official r4 kernel.


----------



## GameSoul (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn, 26 pages in less than a day. You guys are cuckoo for Kingdom Hearts. I won't be searching for the rom until 7 hours from now. Yeah, I'm tough.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 26, 2009)

GameSoul,
26 pages or 27 pages but gbatemp is being strong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




no downtime and still being that fast
you won't need to search for the rom
its everywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Takanato,
the game just works well on emulator especially if you have bios and firmware
you don't need any FIX


----------



## VenomTSH (Sep 26, 2009)

Did the hex edit manually, works just fine on my M3 Simply. A big thanks to the guy that posted XVI instructions.


----------



## domo kun (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice, I've been waiting for this game for a while.


----------



## solange82200 (Sep 26, 2009)

Matt0125 said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This seems to have worked so far on the Cyclo Ds, thanks so much!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 26, 2009)

Just a note for people who are using a CycloDS.
If you are using firmware 1.55 or older, use the patch.  
If you are using firmware 1.56 beta, do *not* use the patch.  It will give you white screens when starting.  Firmware 1.56 beta bypasses the anti-piracy by itself.


----------



## GreatWisdom (Sep 26, 2009)

aimansss95 said:
			
		

> GreatWisdom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm thanks alot man i tried what you said and it works now. now i can play not and not worry anymore


----------



## Yuan (Sep 26, 2009)

A friend told me that is not working @ R4 SDHC http://www.ndslr4.com/index.htm even with hex edit. Sad that these clones can have worse compatibility than the original.


----------



## Acenima (Sep 26, 2009)

this works 100% with hex edit on dstt


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 26, 2009)

vhunter said:
			
		

> Doesent work on r4i kernel but it does on official r4 kernel.


work on r4i with hex editing


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 26, 2009)

WTF who the fuck stickied this?


----------



## acesniper (Sep 26, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> WTF who the fuck stickied this?


Lol, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Wekker (Sep 26, 2009)

too bad my notebook just crashed and the power button dont even light up...
probably the motherboard died

and oftopic: Does anyone know which ds release game has 1337 page of comment?
so far i can remenber it was final fantasy chrystal chronicle on ds far out the best with most pages


----------



## Wii_Manic (Sep 26, 2009)

I have been looking forward to this game. Shame about the random, long winded name.


----------



## abrack08 (Sep 26, 2009)

pakistexican88x said:
			
		

> Something I was never able to understand about Kingdom Hearts:
> Nobodies have no hearts
> But the Heartless have hearts? (Nobodies are trying to release their hearts)
> 
> what?



The way I understand it, Heartless are created when someone loses their heart, and the stronger people who lose their heart are turned into Nobodies, which are bodies and minds with no hearts. The Heartless go around collecting other people's hearts, and when they are slain by the keyblade, all the hearts they have collected are released into Kingdom Hearts. Something like that. I apologize if someone already responded with a better answer, I didn't read any posts past this one yet.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 26, 2009)

acesniper said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's been stickied because the rom includes a patch, so by stickying it makes it easier to find and therefore less people will be posting everywhere "OMG! kingdom heartz isnt w0rkingz!!"


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 26, 2009)

No wonder this game doesn't appear on the release list then. I thought the staff were trying to keep the guests from slowing down GBAtemp. Should have did this with Pokemon, Scribblenaughts and Mario & Luigi RPG 3.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 26, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> No wonder this game doesn't appear on the release list then. I thought the staff were trying to keep the guests from slowing down GBAtemp. Should have did this with Pokemon, Scribblenaughts and Mario & Luigi RPG 3.


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## themuddaload (Sep 26, 2009)

eh so where can i find the patch? does it work on sakura? my source must be bogged lols im only getting like 33k/s


----------



## Phazon13 (Sep 26, 2009)

don't ask for links dude. Works perfectly on EDGE v1.50 (patched version).


----------



## soulfire (Sep 26, 2009)

that was fast

and wow gbatemp is not slow


----------



## themuddaload (Sep 26, 2009)

Phazon13 said:
			
		

> don't ask for links dude. Works perfectly on EDGE v1.50 (patched version).


pretty sure its ok to ask for patches, id wager that ive been around this site a little bit longer than you...

i found a prepatched ver anyways...


----------



## jerbz (Sep 26, 2009)

got it working finally something to get me over mario and luigi


----------



## theOtherGuy (Sep 26, 2009)

I downloaded the patch file from one of the posts.

Inside it contained a *xdelta.exe*. When I patch the file, I get:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Kingdom Hearts 368/2 Days Fix by Xenophobia
> Patching...
> 'xdelta' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
> operable program or batch file.
> ...


Does that mean the patching worked?


----------



## Bloodangel (Sep 26, 2009)

wouldnt work on my cyclods ...someone said that i should try formatting my sd card with a sd card formatter... which i did... copied my files back across and nwo the game works fine smile.gif

maybe some of you that cant get it working should try the same

http://panasonic.jp/support/global/cs/sd/d..._formatter.html

"Don't mess with the options just use the normal mode preset ( QUICK FORMAT & ADJUSTMENT OFF ) "


----------



## Ryukin631 (Sep 26, 2009)

darkworldz said:
			
		

> well it works on DSTT/ysmenu after manual hex editing..



Can't get it to work with mine.  I can't figure out why it won't work.  Using both ysmenu and normal dstt menu.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 27, 2009)

themuddaload said:
			
		

> eh so where can i find the patch? does it work on sakura? my source must be bogged lols im only getting like 33k/s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


their u go .


----------



## mauroh (Sep 27, 2009)

Yup, patching tha file didn't work for me, but somehow I've managed to hex edit it and it worked! I'm running on a R4 that until the M&L3 disappointmnet, hadn't let me down once. Still waiting on that though... in the meantime, Kingdom Hearts oughtta do it!

EDIT: didn't see the step by step provided here... so much for all my feeling awesome for doing it myself...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Sep 27, 2009)

abrack08 said:
			
		

> pakistexican88x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is because the heartless actually are manifest hearts, but ones devoid of emotion and feeling. Nobodies, like you said, dont have a heart. All people who are taken by darkness leave behind a nobody and heartless. The level of nobody you become depends on the strength of your heart. Those with strong hearts are more powerful and human-like, while weak hearted turn into creepers and other lesser nobodies. Heartless are the exact opposite. The stronger your heart, the weaker the heartless you are. This is why sora turns into a shadow in kh1.


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ryukin631 said:
			
		

> darkworldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works on YSMenu on R4 manually hex editing it.


----------



## O Ryans (Sep 27, 2009)

Well i got it to wor for me after the hex edditing on my ak
but you need AIO 1.4 for it to work

*Posts merged*

This was also disscused on de rom site


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

O Ryans,
we are already using AKAIO 1.5
you don't need any HEX edit for the game


----------



## theOtherGuy (Sep 27, 2009)

theOtherGuy said:
			
		

> I downloaded the patch file from one of the posts.
> 
> Inside it contained a *xdelta.exe*. When I patch the file, I get:
> 
> ...


?


----------



## Yuan (Sep 27, 2009)

Return to title screen is working fine on new loaders (09/27).


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 27, 2009)

Yuan,
thanks on confirming on that

get the latest AKAIO loader here --> http://akaio.gbatemp.net/nloaders


----------



## DarkCrudus (Sep 27, 2009)

fuckin sweat! the AKAIO team are beasts!!


----------



## ZenZero (Sep 27, 2009)

Hex editing isnt working on SCDS - but I'm gonna try again l8r. then again, now M&L3 is working, I might not bother for a while


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 27, 2009)

o.o I have a hex edit version on my SCDS1i. Try disabling some patch settings i.e rts/rtg/rtc


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 27, 2009)

Confirmed working on latest YS Menu with hex edit.. Haven't tried clean. Most likely doesn't work.


----------



## cocolicous (Sep 27, 2009)

For all the R4i users, I got my Japanese version to work after I patched it with the english translation patch, Before it was patched it got stuck when roxas woke up. If I or anyone else can figure out what the patch fixed in the codes we can get it fixed.


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Sep 27, 2009)

Working on the AK2i with AKAIO 1.5 and the updated loader. No patching or cracks.


----------



## Bloodspoiler (Sep 27, 2009)

ok, so I have a DSTT v1.17 and I've tried everything:
original ROM
fixed ROM
original ROM resized with TokyoTrim
fixed ROM resized with TokyoTrim
Manual hex edited ROM
Manual hex edited ROM resized with TokyoTrim
ARM7 fixed original ROM
ARM7 fixed manual hex edited ROM

They all don't work, some will let me scroll through the main menu, but when starting to play I keep getting a black screen. And every hex edited ROM, manual or through the fix, keeps getting me a white screen when trying to load the ROM.

Does anyone have a solution for me?


----------



## crook (Sep 27, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and thinking is big news.


----------



## cocolicous (Sep 27, 2009)

I have an idea, The Japanese one froze after roxas woke up, then i patched it with the english translation patch and it worked, and it got past it then, Now the english one jams at the same place, does anyone have an idea on how we can find out what the translation patch changed to make it work?


----------



## themuddaload (Sep 27, 2009)

well the patched version works fine on my m3 real with sakura, not sure if its the newest firmware or not. 

works great...  this is the first game i have actually played on my ds in quite a while.


----------



## cocolicous (Sep 27, 2009)

Any news on R4i Patch, I Have tried everything, Trimming it, Using the Hex Patch, The ips patch, I dont know what else to try, can anyone help?


----------



## naruske (Sep 27, 2009)

I no the R4i needs its own special patch or sumthing ive posted a thread bout it on RomU add me and i will tell you when i get feed back anybody who needs an R4i Patch


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 27, 2009)

r4i didnt need special patch just use hex edit.
don`t be an idiot its very easy


cocolicous use hex edit,it works on r4i


----------



## nishikado (Sep 27, 2009)

ok so where's the AP fix that is included for us ? o.o


----------



## clegion (Sep 27, 2009)

open nfo, it said something-something with a zip extension, download that

or you could just  hex edit


----------



## KevInChester (Sep 27, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> r4i didnt need special patch just use hex edit.
> don`t be an idiot its very easy
> 
> 
> cocolicous use hex edit,it works on r4i



I can assure you that at least one variant of the R4i (one with R4 Ultra on the box) doesn't work via hex editing.  Also that particular version is very idiosyncratic in general.


----------



## binary_rain (Sep 27, 2009)

Bloodspoiler said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a solution for me?


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=165394
update your firmware. 
hex edit clean rom.
play the frick'n game!

..OR get a life.


----------



## cocolicous (Sep 27, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> r4i didnt need special patch just use hex edit.
> don`t be an idiot its very easy
> 
> 
> cocolicous use hex edit,it works on r4i




Clearly the idiot here is you, I have mentioned that I have done the Hex editing


----------



## clegion (Sep 27, 2009)

mmm i don't think that idiot remark is not aimed at you

i was aimed against somebody who said some flashcart need a special patch


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 27, 2009)

i didn`t said u are in idiot i said don`t be.
i use r4i with hex edit and works fine.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey! Having a cheat code Problem with AKAIO 1.5.
I know you guys gona say, go back and read or search up on Google.
I did that, all the solution I found was hold X or A when loading the games with the cheat, but that didn't work.
Oh, and I know it is not my SD card problem and does not need reformatting because when I switch to an older version of AKAIO, the cheats work, no problem there.

So do anyone know a solution for cheats to work with AKAIO 1.5 ?


----------



## WeakNiZ (Sep 27, 2009)

I even tried using another Acekard (I have 2 AceKard2i, for backup reasons) update it so that it can be used on a DSi 1.4x firmware and then put in AKAIO 1.5 firmware with it. Next I tested several games with action replay codes (Cheat.dat and usercheat.dat) just incase. I activated it and when I'm in the game, the game acts like no cheat codes is on.

It's definetly the lastest Akaio firmware problem.
Anyone got a work around?


----------



## jerbz (Sep 27, 2009)

i had this working before i downloaded ysmenu
now that i have ysmenu mario and luigi bowsers inside story works
but kingdom hearts doesnt?

can someone please help?


----------



## pakistexican88x (Sep 28, 2009)

jerbz said:
			
		

> i had this working before i downloaded ysmenu
> *now that i have ysmenu mario and luigi bowsers inside story works*
> but kingdom hearts doesnt?
> 
> can someone please help?


seriously? did you do anything special? patched or unpatched rom?


----------



## jerbz (Sep 28, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> seriously? did you do anything special? patched or unpatched rom?



dude just look around the forum

can anyone help with my question?


----------



## G2K (Sep 28, 2009)

Hmm, I've always wanted to give a Kingdom Hearts game a good try, since I didn't own a PS2. Would this be a good game for me to try if I liked the whole crossover aspect to the series (I tried the first at a friends house)? Because that is the main draw for me. Also, is this an RPG?


----------



## Rykar (Sep 28, 2009)

Square why do you waste such nice tech on also-ran rehashes, this series is so disgustingly pretentious and panders to the creepiest creeps of their fanbase.


----------



## elixirdream (Sep 28, 2009)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> I even tried using another Acekard (I have 2 AceKard2i, for backup reasons) update it so that it can be used on a DSi 1.4x firmware and then put in AKAIO 1.5 firmware with it. Next I tested several games with action replay codes (Cheat.dat and usercheat.dat) just incase. I activated it and when I'm in the game, the game acts like no cheat codes is on.
> 
> It's definetly the lastest Akaio firmware problem.
> Anyone got a work around?



are cheats enabled on the system options?


----------



## theOtherGuy (Sep 28, 2009)

Isn't it great when your question gets ignored.


----------



## C175R (Sep 28, 2009)

So i was playing KH the Japanese version using AKAIO 1.5 and it freezes on day 70 something all the time.
I already format my micro sd and install the new akaio correctly.
Using clean rom untrimed.
why is this happening?
was thisgame fix or I have to patch it?
I have also installed the new loader.


----------



## zeromac (Sep 28, 2009)

sweet im up to like day 100+ and its such a great game! i love the wild gear tech with 2 ability units attached to it! IT FRICKEN OWNS just curious on other peopels pannel layouts? cos i have 1 more row of pannals to clear up and then i should have all the space availble! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so far its a great game and ive played about 13 hours of it so far (what my save says atleast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Acenima (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm on day 76, game is very fun


----------



## dougness_88 (Sep 28, 2009)

ANYONE KNOW HOW TO MAKE THIS WORK ON AN R4I??


----------



## BoxShot (Sep 28, 2009)

......... Caps off please. First off there are so many R4i clones/fakes that we don't even know which one you are talking about. Have you even tried the manual hex edit?


----------



## luizx1x (Sep 28, 2009)

Didn´t have sucess on my ezflash.

On the 1.9 kernel, without the patch it loads but when u create a new game and try to play it freezes into a black screen. With the crack it didn´t even load, just stays at the loading rom screen on th flash cart.

On the 2.0 kernel it has the same issue as the 1.9 it loads the game but when u confirm the new game it freezes into the black screen. With the crack it freezes into a white screen when u load the rom.

I didnt have any sucess if any1 has a ezflash and is playing the game plz help out ^^


----------



## GeekyGuy (Sep 28, 2009)

Rykar said:
			
		

> Square why do you waste such nice tech on also-ran rehashes, this series is so disgustingly pretentious and panders to the creepiest creeps of their fanbase.



So, basically, if we like this game, we're "the creepiest creeps of [the] fanbase"?

Love you too, buddy!


----------



## joelsky (Sep 28, 2009)

hmm, this is bad,  i'm using acekard 2i but not akaio, i'm using the acekard2i official update, without patches and hexes, i could only go up until after choosing the game's difficulty then black screen comes up. i use hex then but it only runsd up until he wakes up and stand then again, black screen. i tried the xdelta patch but no good, still runs after he wakes up.  my other dilemna is that i don't want to switch from my acekard official to the akaio because i had my dsi updated to firmware 1.4 (the thing that bricks carts) so if i use akaio, i would have to format my cart which means i'd have to erase the anti brick thingy so i'm thinking if i put in my akaio `.5 which is not yet updated it would mess up my cart. help guys please.  argh


----------



## AndreXL (Sep 28, 2009)

^^ Anti brick thingy is not stored on the mem card. Go use AKAIO now.


----------



## joelsky (Sep 28, 2009)

so where is it stored? sorry but just to be sure you know.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



so if i use akaio's latest update would i still need to hex it or use the other patch? sorry guys i'm really new at this. 
thanks in advance


----------



## clegion (Sep 28, 2009)

no you don't have to hex or patch anything my clean rom work perfectly without any patch or hex using the latest loader


----------



## AndreXL (Sep 28, 2009)

joelsky said:
			
		

> so where is it stored? sorry but just to be sure you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's stored on the Flash cart's internal memory.
Just insert the Flash cart with no Micro SD on your DSi and Danny Phantom is still there.


----------



## Gh0sti (Sep 28, 2009)

does akaio 1.5 have a patch i can just download via the wifi updates throu dsi?? anyone know?


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm running this game with no major difficulties on my Acekard 2i. I am having a minor problem though. Skipping cutscenes would result in a black screen roughly 30% of the time. The audio continues to play. Can someone check it out for me?

I would report on the AKAIO forums but I'd like some confirmation first.


----------



## _Burai_ (Sep 28, 2009)

Kreatur84 said:
			
		

> vhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Works with R4 100% too


----------



## joelsky (Sep 28, 2009)

guys, thank you so much, now it got through that black screen before the tutorial! thank you guys so much !


----------



## errtu (Sep 28, 2009)

cant make it work

did the hex editing, then tried to load with m3 real v4.4x nothing

tried to load it with sakura m3 1.41 nothing

just white screens, i f i try the clean rom i get to the select difficulty screen then two black screens oh well =(


----------



## clegion (Sep 28, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> I'm running this game with no major difficulties on my Acekard 2i. I am having a minor problem though. Skipping cutscenes would result in a black screen roughly 30% of the time. The audio continues to play. Can someone check it out for me?
> 
> I would report on the AKAIO forums but I'd like some confirmation first.


yes it happens to me although it's less than 30% and sometimes the reverse happened

did you patch the rom?


----------



## luizx1x (Sep 28, 2009)

Any1 get it to work on ezflash??


----------



## kyogo (Sep 28, 2009)

luizx1x, which EZ-Flash version are you using? If you're on EZ-Flash V, V+, Vi : You can do the hex edit trick and use Kernel 2.0 RC6.

-Hex edit the rom using XVI32.
-Heads up on the Menu Bar, click : Adress > Goto...
-Tick the hexadecimal radio button and inside the box search for this string: 010E5DC
-On the spot, look at the Menu Bar once more and click on : Edit > Overwrite string... > then tick the Hex string... radio button
-Then type this on the box : 37
-Click OK and then save.
-Now, you can try playing the game.


----------



## errtu (Sep 28, 2009)

errtu said:
			
		

> cant make it work
> 
> did the hex editing, then tried to load with m3 real v4.4x nothing
> 
> ...




solved the problem man, it turns out i wasnt hex editing correctly. i was overwriting the text string instead of the hex string. hex string 37 and its done. kudos to whoever cam up with the method. i dont even know how to figure out which one had to be replaced and with what.

awesome. lets check out kh for the first time never played the ps2 version or anything


----------



## kazzar (Sep 28, 2009)

OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! I HAVE BEEN PLAYING THIS FOR 2 DAYS ON MY R4 AND I AM ON ABOUT DAY 157. ONE OF IF NOT THE BEST DS GAME EVA. ALL THAT IS LEFT NOW IS ZELDA: SPIRIT TRACKS


----------



## C175R (Sep 28, 2009)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> I'm running this game with no major difficulties on my Acekard 2i. I am having a minor problem though. Skipping cutscenes would result in a black screen roughly 30% of the time. The audio continues to play. Can someone check it out for me?
> 
> I would report on the AKAIO forums but I'd like some confirmation first.



Same problem here. with the Japanese rom tho.
Clean ROM, untrimmed.
Akaio 1.5 newest loader.
anyway to fix this?


----------



## beanj007 (Sep 28, 2009)

Just an update that this still isn't working on an R4i Gold (v 1.30 kernel).  Just goes to black screen right when you should take control, at Day 7.  Music continues to play, but then cuts off.  Have tried with and without hex edit.

Just bought this R4i Gold... is this something I should be expecting with R4i?  Any thoughts on the M3i Zero?


----------



## Kreatur84 (Sep 28, 2009)

m3i zero is a very good choice


----------



## Ta11on (Sep 28, 2009)

Heya.

On my SuperCard DS One i, after completing the mission on day 24 (Silence Broken) the game goes to a black screen. I have manually hex edited to allow the game to run up to this day. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 28, 2009)

Not quite getting into it yet but I'll give it a go - shows how little I knew about the series that until I started playing this one I'd always thought the KH series was turn-based like Final Fantasy.


----------



## TotalNEW-B (Sep 28, 2009)

A friend of mine has R4DS Pro or um, I tihnk R4i clone tihngy, - will the hex edit work on his KH?


----------



## jackdanielchan (Sep 28, 2009)

AKAIO 1.5 works perfectly during gameplay for me but when selecting return to Title I only get a black screen and have to restart the DS. It's not a major problem but just a hassle...


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

kazzar said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! OH MY GOD! I HAVE BEEN PLAYING THIS FOR 2 DAYS ON MY R4 AND I AM ON ABOUT DAY 157. ONE OF IF NOT THE BEST DS GAME EVA. ALL THAT IS LEFT NOW IS ZELDA: SPIRIT TRACKS


I lol'd


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 29, 2009)

the amount of replies on this toppy is baffling me


----------



## lildeathboy (Sep 29, 2009)

lol the days goes by fast...but an awesome game. sad how i gotta hex edit the clean rom to play in my m3 real


----------



## JmeClarke (Sep 29, 2009)

Just thought I'd share my battle with this game. Using an original R4 with 1.18 fw. First tried the clean version, got a black screen on the new game option. Hex edited it, and it worked. Weird thing was that the flashing light that comes on when you close the DS and put it into sleep mode was flashing really fast, unlike usual. Didn't affect the game though so I wasn't bothered. Around Day 119, I noticed the flashing was back to normal but the game started freezing at random points. The freezes got more regular as I got through the game so I got fed up. Installed YSmenu on my DS now and the flashing light is fast again and it hasn't frozen for a while (I'm at day 171 now). So, if anyone has these issues I guess thats a sort of fix, but I didn't see anyone else with them so I thought I'd put this here in case someone needed help.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 29, 2009)

^ haven't had any issue like that before... I'm using a 1.18 and it's working 100%. And yes, I've put it in sleep mode a couple of times.


----------



## JmeClarke (Sep 29, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> ^ haven't had any issue like that before... I'm using a 1.18 and it's working 100%. And yes, I've put it in sleep mode a couple of times.



No idea why it happened to me then. I'm gonna trade in my R4 for a Cyclo soon anyway, I'm getting annoyed at having to fix every singe decent game that comes out.


----------



## cocolicous (Sep 29, 2009)

I have got it to work Attention all R4i Users that have been having problems at the bed scene.!!!!!!!! This is confirmed working by myself, I am a Huge fan, so I did everything in my power to fix it and ow I have. Follow these steps:

1.Download Dsbuff V1
2.Take your patched rom. Click on unpack
3.unpack it, Takes a few minutes
4.and pack it again, Then copy the new packed rom to your Ds/i.
5. start the game and it will pass the start screen and when Roxas wakes up

Its my pleasure.


----------



## cocolicous (Sep 29, 2009)

Can someone post my Fix on the front page. It works on all R4i carts, which have problems at the bed scene, Im sure it will work for other carts which jam at the same place.


----------



## stalker017 (Sep 29, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> AKAIO 1.5 works perfectly during gameplay for me but when selecting return to Title I only get a black screen and have to restart the DS. It's not a major problem but just a hassle...



We have the same problem buddy. I'm using the newest AKAIO 1.5 with the latest loader (9/27/2009.)

The newest loader didn't fix the "return-to-title freeze" issue on mine but the other guy (Yuan?) says the opposite.  Really weird. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Yeah, you're right. It was really distracting. Oh well. I guess I'll just gonna wait for AKAIO 1.6 and hopefully with a permanent fix for this awesome game.


----------



## clegion (Sep 29, 2009)

mmm, i didn't have that problem and i used the newest loader as well, are you sure you have the the newest one and put it in _aio folder?


----------



## freaky777 (Sep 29, 2009)

I kept getting the error "disk errcode 81" from my DSTT. I tried this method and many others including patching it with another program and dling the pre-patched version. All I keep having is this error.. please help...


----------



## clegion (Sep 29, 2009)

have you tried the ysmenu?


----------



## emigre (Sep 29, 2009)

Have you tried the unofficial update? Apparently it fixes the bugger.

Personally I've played over the last few days and I've really enjoyed it. The controls are tight and I'm enjoying the exploration. This is coming from someone who isn't really a fan of hack and slash games I attribute the enjoyment down to how tight the controls feel.


----------



## Spikeynator (Sep 29, 2009)

ive just downloaded a patched version for my R4 works perfectly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



realy great game with great graphics 
no wonder that it stays on top lol i hope more sweet games like this are gonna get released


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 29, 2009)

I love how this is Sticked


----------



## Ta11on (Sep 29, 2009)

Ta11on said:
			
		

> Heya.
> 
> On my SuperCard DS One i, after completing the mission on day 24 (Silence Broken) the game goes to a black screen. I have manually hex edited to allow the game to run up to this day.
> 
> Can anyone help?



Can anybody help with this problem? Game freezes after completing mission on day 24.

SuperCard DS One i


----------



## beanj007 (Sep 29, 2009)

cocolicous said:
			
		

> I have got it to work Attention all R4i Users that have been having problems at the bed scene.!!!!!!!! This is confirmed working by myself, I am a Huge fan, so I did everything in my power to fix it and ow I have. Follow these steps:
> 
> 1.Download Dsbuff V1
> 2.Take your patched rom. Click on unpack
> ...



This WORKED on my R4i Gold v1.30.  You, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## joelsky (Sep 29, 2009)

okay. another problem, a day ago i posted that using my updated acekard won't let me get past that bed scene even when i hexed or patched it, but then you guys advised me to use akaio 1.5. it worked smoothly, been playing and enjoying the game, but then at day 58 i don't remember (hmm the one where roxas wakes up then goes back to agrabah where you kill 6 fire flower thingies) just before the end of the mission right after the cut scene  where aladdin and abu is having a deranged conversation, bamm! black screen. you guys encountered this kind of problem? i really need your help guys, i haven't tried getting past that again, as soon i turned my ds off i jumped in front of my pc like a deranged abu with cute little tear drop falling, looking for answers. can you guys help me with this? I'd really appreciate it. thank you guys in advance.


----------



## Ta11on (Sep 30, 2009)

joelsky said:
			
		

> okay. another problem, a day ago i posted that using my updated acekard won't let me get past that bed scene even when i hexed or patched it, but then you guys advised me to use akaio 1.5. it worked smoothly, been playing and enjoying the game, but then at day 58 i don't remember (hmm the one where roxas wakes up then goes back to agrabah where you kill 6 fire flower thingies) just before the end of the mission right after the cut scene  where aladdin and abu is having a deranged conversation, bamm! black screen. you guys encountered this kind of problem? i really need your help guys, i haven't tried getting past that again, as soon i turned my ds off i jumped in front of my pc like a deranged abu with cute little tear drop falling, looking for answers. can you guys help me with this? I'd really appreciate it. thank you guys in advance.



Same problem but on Day 24, with a SC DS One i


----------



## Daisuke Uchiha (Sep 30, 2009)

stalker017 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I already have this game (rom) and I just loaded the AKAIO 1.5 and here is what you do when the loading screen comes up it will be blue you press X and it will turn red when that happens it will load your rom perfectly.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 30, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I love how this is Sticked


Lol, what makes it sticky-worthy? I can't figure it out.

Everything about this game reminds me of Crisis Core on PSP. Which is a good thing.


----------



## BlueJon5 (Sep 30, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> AKAIO 1.5 works perfectly during gameplay for me but when selecting return to Title I only get a black screen and have to restart the DS. It's not a major problem but just a hassle...



Yea That Happened To Me As Well
But Its No Biggie


----------



## freaky777 (Sep 30, 2009)

emigre said:
			
		

> Have you tried the unofficial update? Apparently it fixes the bugger.
> 
> Personally I've played over the last few days and I've really enjoyed it. The controls are tight and I'm enjoying the exploration. This is coming from someone who isn't really a fan of hack and slash games I attribute the enjoyment down to how tight the controls feel.



Yea mine is the unoffical 1.17a07. Every games works (ML3, HGSS) but not 358/2. Just keeps giving that error "[Rom loading failed] disk errcode=-81 Please reset system" on my DSTT. AT least I got ML3 to tide me over..


----------



## questionablyjosh (Sep 30, 2009)

So I am using an R4, and I have the Hex edited version of the game, and usually it goes fine but every now and then it freezes. not consistently either, if i turn off and start from my last save, it doesn't freeze in the same place twice.
I am aware that the R4 isn't the best system, but is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## joelsky (Sep 30, 2009)

joelsky said:
			
		

> okay. another problem, a day ago i posted that using my updated acekard won't let me get past that bed scene even when i hexed or patched it, but then you guys advised me to use akaio 1.5. it worked smoothly, been playing and enjoying the game, but then at day 58 i don't remember (hmm the one where roxas wakes up then goes back to agrabah where you kill 6 fire flower thingies) just before the end of the mission right after the cut scene  where aladdin and abu is having a deranged conversation, bamm! black screen. you guys encountered this kind of problem? i really need your help guys, i haven't tried getting past that again, as soon i turned my ds off i jumped in front of my pc like a deranged abu with cute little tear drop falling, looking for answers. can you guys help me with this? I'd really appreciate it. thank you guys in advance.



how do i use the akloader? will it help?


----------



## theOtherGuy (Sep 30, 2009)

I didn't think the question that I asked was THAT bad. But sadly I guess it is. Not even a "I don't know" response. Funny, even in reference to the guy who posted the release.

I know, maybe I SHOULD JUST WRITE IN CAPS, THAT'LL GET SOMEONE'S ATTENTION.

Did it work?


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 30, 2009)

freaky777 said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm having the same problem. I loaded YSMenu on my R4 to play ML3 and it works like a charm but when I tried to load KH, I get the error. It was working great on my 1.18 R4.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Sep 30, 2009)

theOtherGuy said:
			
		

> I didn't think the question that I asked was THAT bad. But sadly I guess it is. Not even a "I don't know" response. Funny, even in reference to the guy who posted the release.
> 
> I know, maybe I SHOULD JUST WRITE IN CAPS, THAT'LL GET SOMEONE'S ATTENTION.
> 
> Did it work?


With a thread this big, I'm not surprised no one replied. After all it IS many pages back. I suggest you re-post your whole question instead of just "Did it work"?


----------



## Retal (Sep 30, 2009)

It's a game about Disney characters. This hype is rediculous.


----------



## RESG (Sep 30, 2009)

It's a great game in a series of awesome games incorporating disney characters in them. ....Yeah you're right the hype really is rediculous.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 30, 2009)

^ IMHO the first game was a good idea.. KH2 was fanservice... and most everything after was feeding off the cash cow.


----------



## srs1317 (Sep 30, 2009)

i have an r4i

i manually hex edited it, and it worked until the bed scene. 
then i used dsbuff to unpack it and pack it again, which worked great until day 26, 
it keeps freezing after roxas goes to agrabah for the first time.
i was just wondering if anyone else has this problem and/or if anyone knows how to fix it.


----------



## drammen (Sep 30, 2009)

I can confirm that this is working on M3. I've tried the patching method without success. Which means you need to hex it manually.


----------



## KevInChester (Sep 30, 2009)

srs1317 said:
			
		

> i have an r4i
> 
> i manually hex edited it, and it worked until the bed scene.
> then i used dsbuff to unpack it and pack it again, which worked great until day 26,
> ...



For situations like that you need to restart the game, when it gets near the end of the cut scene press start and skip, (then hold A down).  I have the exact same card, using the exact same solution.  Also froze at the exact place.


----------



## Retal (Sep 30, 2009)

srs1317 said:
			
		

> it worked until the bed scene.QUOTE(srs1317 @ Sep 30 2009, 07:03 PM) bed scene.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Sep 30, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> It's a game about Disney characters. This hype is rediculous.



Aw isn't that cute? Someone clearly has no ability to get past the so-called "childishness" of Disney. Can I offer a cheerful fuck you? Disney is the foundation of cartoons as we know them and while I'm not a KH fanatic (god the fanfiction they spew, the horror o_o) I am a fan and both the gameplay and the story are well done and have the signature Square Enix polish to them. I'm impressed that they managed a console scale game on a hand held system instead of a cheap knockoff like many cross platform games or game series.

Also, please don't spell "ridiculous" with an "e" anymore. I'm no grammar nazi but the first time I read that sentence I saw "this hype is redelicious".

Enjoy your mediocre maturity while we enjoy a good game that happens to involve Disney.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 30, 2009)

I firstly don't get why so many people get so obsessed with KH games. The games are very good, let me say, but it's an interesting idea done well although the game could be much better in general without it. Disney characters in a serious, non-shitty video game is a good idea but it ends there.

I'm also not getting all the hate. Kingdom Hearts is like Pokemon. A deep and immerse game covered with kiddie icing. Kids can play the game but adults can master it. Although Kingdom Hearts does come down to hacking and slashing most of the time. That not-so-Chinese proverb applies to Pokemon a lot more.

Kingdom Hearts still is a lot of fanservice, but the games are still very good. It's not like Megaman, which has become a thoroughly shallow and mediocre franchise that only serves to fanboys.


----------



## Retal (Sep 30, 2009)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Disney is the foundation of cartoons


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Sep 30, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Disney is the foundation of cartoons



Take my words out of context why don't you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fine make me look like an idiot by selectively quoting if you feel like it. Whatever. I've got games to play and not with you.


----------



## Dingler (Oct 1, 2009)

You look like an idiot


----------



## stalker017 (Oct 1, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well I already have this game (rom) and I just loaded the AKAIO 1.5 and here is what you do when the loading screen comes up it will be blue you press X and it will turn red when that happens it will load your rom perfectly.



I've tried that. Still no luck. Anyway, like what I've said earlier, I'll just wait for a new loaders or even an new AKAIO version to fix this little issue.


----------



## Adhrast (Oct 1, 2009)

There's a thread with a Hex code to fix in the Rom Hacking/Translation section. I tried it and it worked


----------



## theOtherGuy (Oct 1, 2009)

I figured somebody would know how to check user profiles and look at the posts.



			
				theOtherGuy said:
			
		

> theOtherGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DatVietDude (Oct 1, 2009)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Retal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Disney wimpifies everything though to make it sound childish, Cinderella, The Three Little Pigs, Little Red Riding Hood, and a lot of other stories were wimpified for children, it original story is very intriguing although there is a lot of gory details. 

On-topic: I have not played this game yet unless you count the first 5 minutes of walking around pointlessly playing, but my brother seems to like it a lot... so A++ for this game..


----------



## zuron7 (Oct 1, 2009)

^^
You cannot rate a game just becuse your brother likes it.
It's like your brother is eating your dinner for you.

It's weird to fight with characters which appeared in so many shows.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 1, 2009)

Can this please be unstickied?


----------



## triassic911 (Oct 1, 2009)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Can this please be unstickied?


My thoughts exactly. This game isn't as great as the hype makes it sound to be. I find it lame. I guess I would have to play the first 2 on the ps2 to enjoy this title more.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 1, 2009)

To whoever was asking about it, you don't use xdelta.exe to patch the game, you use the .bat file.


----------



## updowners (Oct 2, 2009)

Retal said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Disney is the foundation of cartoons



It took me ages too finally understand what this picture was about.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Oct 2, 2009)

Disney is not the foundation of animation. The foundation of animation can be traced back as early as prehistoric times. For modern western animation that can be traced back to Windsor McCay back in the 1900s. :/ 
However, it can be said that Disney IS the foundation of anime seeing as Osamu Tezuka was inspired by Disney films to create his style which led to Astro Boy.

Getting back on topic: 
>> I still say the camera here is one of the most annoying things ever. That and the auto-lock, as it is a good idea when fighting single bosses is a BAD idea when fighting multiple enemies. DX Specially multiple AIRBORNE enemies.

Additional rant: Boss on day 255-ish... ANNOYING AS HELL.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 2, 2009)

theOtherGuy said:
			
		

> I figured somebody would know how to check user profiles and look at the posts.


I decided against it, seeing there's a very limited amount of posts that stay there.


----------



## kpenfold (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmmm... My game crashes at Day 359's cutscene. Replayed it again... Crashed again.
Does anyone else have this?


I've enjoyed this game immensely, yet this is my first Kingdom Hearts game I've played.


----------



## Velveteer (Oct 2, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> Disney is not the foundation of animation. The foundation of animation can be traced back as early as prehistoric times. For modern western animation that can be traced back to Windsor McCay back in the 1900s. :/
> However, it can be said that Disney IS the foundation of anime seeing as Osamu Tezuka was inspired by Disney films to create his style which led to Astro Boy.
> 
> Getting back on topic:
> ...


ORLY? I use Option B, where the camera is controlled by L and R. That seems fine to me, it's responsive and easily accessed. I don't use the touch camera. =/
You know you can turn Auto-Lock off, right? it's only an ability.


----------



## Raika (Oct 2, 2009)

This game is awesome, and I don't have a problem with the camera. I just keep pressing R to make the camera go back to Roxas. No complaints with this game except that some missions get a little repetitive when you have to explore the same map over and over.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 2, 2009)

I only use Option B. It's smooth and easy. Option A just feels so awkward to me, I prefer having complete camera control over having to reset the camera everytime you move...


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 3, 2009)

Man imma start playing this again. I was out the loop for a min.


----------



## AznBoy222 (Oct 4, 2009)

This topic is no longer stickied, which is good


----------



## blackbrawler (Oct 4, 2009)

cocolicous said:
			
		

> I have got it to work Attention all R4i Users that have been having problems at the bed scene.!!!!!!!! This is confirmed working by myself, I am a Huge fan, so I did everything in my power to fix it and ow I have. Follow these steps:
> 
> 1.Download Dsbuff V1
> 2.Take your patched rom. Click on unpack
> ...



Thank you so much dude you actually got this past Day 7.

This should definetly should be put in a thread i've been spending the last 3 hours getting it to work!


----------



## WeakNiZ (Oct 4, 2009)

I got bored, cause I didn't know what to do =/


----------



## hdiuy (Oct 4, 2009)

Damn i tried so many patches and it ain't working on R4i ultra. Is there like any other solution; code or ?


----------



## da_head (Oct 4, 2009)

JesseB said:
			
		

> How to manually hex edit KH rom:
> 
> 1: Google and download a program called XVI32. This is the hex editor I used.
> 
> ...



many thanks! worked perfectly for my r4


----------



## theOtherGuy (Oct 5, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> To whoever was asking about it, you don't use xdelta.exe to patch the game, you use the .bat file.


But what is it?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 5, 2009)

cocolicous said:
			
		

> I have got it to work Attention all R4i Users that have been having problems at the bed scene.!!!!!!!! This is confirmed working by myself, I am a Huge fan, so I did everything in my power to fix it and ow I have. Follow these steps:
> 
> 1.Download Dsbuff V1
> 2.Take your patched rom. Click on unpack
> ...


How the fuck can that even have ANY effect? That comes down to the same thing as saying 'Put the game in a folder called Games, wait a few minutes and take it back out'. IT DOESN'T DO ANYTHING!!!


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 6, 2009)

moekun said:
			
		

> Can someone pm link to patched rom?



Oi.  Read the frakking rules.  No asking for ROMs on here.  Might wanna erase that now before you get modded.


----------



## benjaminlibl (Oct 6, 2009)

moekun said:
			
		

> Can someone pm link to patched rom?


It's against the rules to ask for roms. I suggest you read this, unless you wanna get banned.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules

EDIT: Whoops, too slow.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 6, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> moekun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's always nice to see BSG enthusiasts out there


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch it sometimes, when I had the chance.  Scifi junkie is me.


----------



## outgum (Oct 6, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have got it to work Attention all R4i Users that have been having problems at the bed scene.!!!!!!!! This is confirmed working by myself, I am a Huge fan, so I did everything in my power to fix it and ow I have. Follow these steps:
> 
> 1.Download Dsbuff V1
> 2.Take your patched rom. Click on unpack
> ...



Ummmm... if they are R4i Users, cant they just download the NEW , yes NEW! Firmware from www.r4i-sdhc.com Firmware r4i v1.11b?
Thats what im using and im on day 200+


----------



## Paul06TC (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm just throwing this out there for anyone who cares....i have the r4 and i patched this game with the hex editor and it works great.  just beat the game at work on Thursday, with 18hrs played.  So there aren't anymore piracy checks anywhere else in the game.


----------



## inferleon (Oct 20, 2009)

Gosh.. This thing takes forever to download...
But its freaking fun though! I'm on day 13


----------



## reeverchli (Oct 26, 2009)

that's great. Finding it for long time


----------



## joppop225 (Oct 27, 2009)

beanj007 said:
			
		

> cocolicous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have r4i gold and got this program but the game freezes for me on the 14th day


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 27, 2009)

joppop225 said:
			
		

> beanj007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what you get for using something as pathetic as an R4.  Seriously.  Stop using that crap and just upgrade.  Acekard 2i is now, what, $15 with free shipping?  >.>;


----------



## joppop225 (Oct 30, 2009)

joppop225 said:
			
		

> beanj007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is anyone else with an r4i gold stuck on the 14th day if not please help


----------



## chalunk (Mar 29, 2012)

thank you the fun time is begin


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 29, 2012)

chalunk said:


> thank you the fun time is begin


... three years late.


----------

